# 2022 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## Ware

Here we go...


----------



## Movingshrub

Admired how it's weed free and still not completely dormant even after recently being covered in snow.

@Ware How about you?


----------



## atlvolfan06

Striped the rye just in time for snow and ice in Atlanta this weekend


----------



## AllenbSC

Road trip to @ReelRollers on Friday 1/14/22 to pick up new C27 TRU-Cut. Shoveling snow Today.




Update from January photo. Getting ready to top dress again.


----------



## trashpanda

Admired the lack of weeds as compared to my neighbors and starting designing an irrigation system.

@Movingshrub you're not completely dormant yet in Huntsville?! I'm in Madison and I've only got a tiny strip around the edge of the house that's hanging on.


----------



## Ware

Congrats on the Tru-Cut @AllenbSC! The C27 was my first reel, so they hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Guest

Congrats on the C-27 w/Honda engine those are going to be rare pretty soon


----------



## FATC1TY

Starting to think about servicing the mowers, plan for my spring applications, and maybe get a loose timeline together for a level this year.

Front yard is still mostly green. Some spots trying to go dormant, dull looking however. Haven't ever had it make it this far, even mowed to clean up some and had some decent clipping a week ago.


----------



## Herring

Mowed the ryegrass at 1/2" and thankful to not be covered with snow.



Also worked on removing the rock from the back patio border and moving to the side of the house with the A/C unit and replacing with something like liriope or a shrub. These seem to always get kicked onto the lawn where I have to remove before the reel hits them. If anyone has any tips on how to speed this project up, so far it's been a bit rocky.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Working on rebuilding a fence gate sucks


----------



## Katodude

Had the landscaper whack down the ficus hedge. Ugh lots of bare spots. Nuked it today with maximum rate of Cyzmic, Nygard, and Excite-R. Hopefully that should severely reduce the whitefly population. Going to do a good root soak with Imidacloprid this weekend for a longer protection.

At least the shorter hedge should allow more sun on the grass which cant hurt.

Going to put down a half dose of Isoxaben this weekend also.


----------



## Herring

I replaced the worn down blade on my Ryobi edger attachment, what a difference it can make. I went with a Stihl blade and found it at Ace Hardware for under three dollars. Northern Tool also has them for around the same price, much cheaper than other big box store replacement blades.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Put down Prodiamine 1/3 application rate on 8MFT2 dormant Zenith Zoysia, expecting rain tonigh and tomorrow to water it in!! Thanks mother nature. I Did not get my fall application down. Will do another application 1/3 rate in 3-4 months and then be back on track for the fall.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Scalp from 2.5 to 1.5 and grass was everywhere.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Got my first app of Prodiamine down today. Expecting some rain over the next 24hrs but still gave it a little water to start working it down into the dry soil. Ready to start scalping soon! Let the fun begin.


----------



## GPO Man

Scalped my backyard and did some leveling. Getting ready for 3 pallets of ProVista in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Mowed @ 1.5" and didn't bag any. Soil is exposed pretty well to help with the green up. Ready for spring after one last frost 🤞 this weekend


----------



## GPO Man

Got two new sprinkler rotors added in the backyard to give me 100% coverage with my new sod. Beats moving a manual sprinkler around and using reclaimed water will save me money.


----------



## burnhagw

Scalped the yard in Waxhaw NC. I was surprised to see quite a bit of green near the dirt. Let's go spring! Gonna get prodiamine down any day now


----------



## Slim 1938

Sprayed prodiamine at half rate. Feels good to get back out there.


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed a good bit of the yard at 3/8" which just took some off the top. Waiting until another 2 weeks for prodiamine since it's supposed to freeze again late next week


----------



## pp6000v2

Bought my season's supply of fert and PGR at the Sunniland plant. They didn't have either the prodiamine or dithiopyr 50# bags at the wholesale counter.... Looks like Yard Mastery bought all their production capacity lol


----------



## Katodude

Wind finally died down this morning. Put down 1/3 of Prodiamine and Isoxaben.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Spot sprayed certainty, etho2sc, and atrazine on winter weeds and poa


----------



## DeepC

Herring said:


> I replaced the worn down blade on my Ryobi edger attachment, what a difference it can make. I went with a Stihl blade and found it at Ace Hardware for under three dollars. Northern Tool also has them for around the same price, much cheaper than other big box store replacement blades.


Wow, that looks great!👍


----------



## Bombers

Sprayed 1/4 rate indaziflam + simazine since we have a "wintry mix" in a few days and could use mother nature to get it down to the soil. 2nd app will be 1st week of April and will forgo simazine for prodiamine + indazilflam since Simazine can stunt bermuda growth and I don't want that during its greening up process.


----------



## GA250

smacked winter weeds w/ Triad Select... Pre M's are never 100% are they?


----------



## typed by ben

4 lbs/1000 sf of prodiamine on the warm season stuff and got rid of some 28-0-0 on the little bit of rye I have. Trying to replace all that rye with zoysia plugs from the front yard this summer.


----------



## GPO Man

Nuked my backyard with glyphosate. New sod in two weeks.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Edge, scalped down to 1.25 inches and applied 1st split app of Pre-M.


----------



## Ware

The weather was nice this weekend so I got the itch, but we still have some lows in the teens and 20s in the forecast. I am going to to start rounding up some supplies for this season though.


----------



## JayGo

@Ware, I'm seriously getting the itch, too. So I shot my first YouTube video today. 🎥
Absolutely not looking to be "a thing" on there. Just looking to pass on what I've learned over the last few years of hobby-ing on the ol' lawn.


----------



## gijoe4500

0.5 lb/k of some 13-13-13, bag rate bifenthrin app for the ants, and some pendimethalin for a pre-m. Got all the watered in nicely. Trimmed up along the edges and fence lines with the Ego string trimmer. I forgot how nice of a trimmer it was. Quiet, no pull cords to fuss with. Doesn't vibrate your hands like crazy. I like it so much than my Husqvarna string trimmer, and it was one I liked a lot.

Checked out the grass after I turned off the sprinkler. Just the couple hours from when I started watering (manual sprinkler), until I was done and turning it off, there was already a ton more green visible. We have been pretty dry lately, so the water was probably much needed by the grass that was there.


----------



## Ware

JayGo said:


> @Ware, im aeriously getting the itch, too. So I shot my first YouTube video today. 🎥
> Absolutely not looking to be "a thing" on there. Just looking to pass on what I've learned over the last few years of hobby-ing on the ol' lawn.


That's awesome! Let me know when you post it - I'm anxious to see it!

YouTube is not something that comes naturally to me and I don't particularly enjoy editing. Those are two of the biggest reasons I don't do more of it. That and with young kids and a busy day job, just an overall lack of free time.


----------



## JayGo

@Ware, I hear you on the editing. Wooofff...what a time suck.
And yes, I'll definitely send you the link once I'm done with the editing. Hopefully another day or two.
Like you, my plate is full with family and work.


----------



## itsmejson

@JayGo @Ware I've got the itch too.. today I ended up measuring the new lawn with a measure wheel since google maps has not updated map & completed my first soil test.

The sod was newly laid this past Nov by the builder and already have weeds growing should I hold off on putting down prodiamine?


----------



## Ben S

Scalped and applied pre-emergent. Feels good to be on the ball this year!


----------



## robbybobby

Morning App on the backyard with the upgraded walk behind boom.

18K Sqft total coverage, 11k Turf.

Prodiamine Pre-M - .4oz per k
MSM Turf (PRG Kill Off and ) - .011oz per K


----------



## Adrian82

I used the Chapin 97902 to spray 12K SF of Prodamine and Negate. It was rough! My legs started burning around 6K. I had to dig deep to finish.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Adrian82 said:


> I used the Chapin 97902 to spray 12K SF of Prodamine and Negate. It was rough! My legs started burning around 6K. I had to dig deep to finish.


The season hasn't even started yet lol. Time to look for a better way either a mount or trailer sprayer will help you.


----------



## Adrian82

CenlaLowell said:


> Adrian82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Chapin 97902 to spray 12K SF of Prodamine and Negate. It was rough! My legs started burning around 6K. I had to dig deep to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> The season hasn't even started yet lol. Time to look for a better way either a mount or trailer sprayer will help you.
Click to expand...

Mentally, I was excited to be in the yard doing something. My body reminded me that I have been lazy since last season ended.


----------



## ionicatoms

Adrian82 said:


> My body reminded me that I have been lazy since last season ended.


LOL very relatable - good thing the season starts slowly!


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed again despite it being 36 just because we've been stuck inside the last couple days due to the weather. Hoping the wind dies down enough to put down prodiamine this evening


----------



## atticus

Continued the march towards final scalp height. Double cut at 3/4" and my compost pile grew a good bit taller. The green haze is becoming more than just a trick of the eyes now and I'm getting excited.


----------



## GPO Man

Ordered three pallets of Pro Vista to be delivered next week. Going to throw down some starter fert over the weekend.


----------



## Dono1183

Put down 10-10-10 on my Bermuda and mowed the native area of our lot. I used a brush hog for the job, and it was quite a work out 😂. 


This was the before.


----------



## ag_fishing

Dono1183 said:


> Put down 10-10-10 on my Bermuda and mowed the native area of our lot. I used a brush hog for the job, and it was quite a work out 😂.
> 
> 
> This was the before.


That scenery looks very familiar :mrgreen: hill country?


----------



## Dono1183

ag_fishing said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down 10-10-10 on my Bermuda and mowed the native area of our lot. I used a brush hog for the job, and it was quite a work out 😂.
> 
> 
> This was the before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scenery looks very familiar :mrgreen: hill country?
Click to expand...

Yup! Dripping Springs.


----------



## Boortz86

Tried to burn. Never really took off with the exception of a few patches. This zoysia was just too thick. Cut about an inch off after the burn to try and thin it out some. Hoping it bakes in the sun this coming week and will try again next weekend. If it doesn't burn then time to scalp.


----------



## Halldylan

Also tried to burn, had a few days in the 80s which caused massive fog and dew which got the grass wet again after 6 days of no rain... few patches took off but then I found a ton of green material as well so I ended up scalping down hard. Got about 10 55 gallon trash bins worth


----------



## Redtwin

I think I'm seeing a little green in my Zoysia.



I did a double cut with the Flex21, sprayed Bifen/Imidacloprid, and put down some 13-13-13 at .5lbs NPK/1000sf.


----------



## Trippel24

Scalped to 1/4 inch and put down 11-11-11.


----------



## agrassman

Got some pre-emergent down yesterday before rain most of the day today.


----------



## Automate

agrassman said:


> Got some pre-emergent down yesterday before rain most of the day today.


Same here. It was dark when I got finished. Hope I got it even enough.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

My "new-to-me" Toro GM1600 was delivered today. Came strapped to a pallette and wrapped real good. Shipped from Montana to Georgia and everything was in pristine shape, No shipping Issues.





Unit was serviced, greased, sharpened (Reel and Bed knife). Take a look at that sharpened reel and bed knife.


It came with grass catcher, transport wheels and even a 3 ring binder with owners manual and parts documentation. They shipped it understandably without fuel, after unwrapping, added fuel, set choke, started on first pull and purred like a kitten. Verry happy with this transaction with Midland Implement Co. in Billings MT. Was a little apprehensive at first, but after speaking with the rep (They are a Toro dealer in MT) and working with Julien Pates there, I felt comfortable taking the plunge with them. After all, I could not find any GM1600s within 200 miles of Atlanta that were under $2,000 and didn't include transport wheels and not serviced prior to purchasing.





I plan on spending the afternoon getting used to how it handle, but without engaging the reel for cutting just yet antil i feel somewhat comfortable maneuvering it around my yard. This thing is a beast, and I even had a Tru-Cut 27" commercial reel mower I used last year and even that looks punny next to the Toro GM 1600.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Jeffersonzoysia I see you have Emerald and Zenith Zoysia.

Which do you prefer?

Congrats on the new mower!


----------



## 813king

It was this weekend but forgot to post. St. Augustine cut a hair under .50.


----------



## ag_fishing

Ordered a new Spyker 80lb spreader to replace the old Scott's mini that finally broke at the end of last season.


----------



## FATC1TY

813king said:


> It was this weekend but forgot to post. St. Augustine cut a hair under .50.


That looks really good, great job. I think saint Augustine is awful for all the disease and how high people cut it, but that just looks really really good low, and what's really you do, write it down for a book.


----------



## FATC1TY

I scalped the other week to .225, still had some green spots that never went dormant. My TifTuf maybe got 3-5 weeks of mottled brown out front.

Just mowed again at .325 and took off clippings pretty well, and engaged the groomer to knock down some piles from heavy rain and clippings on my scalp before. Sprayed Specticle Flo at 7oz/acre, light water in, and I'm set.

My son helped me backlap my 1600, cutting paper easily, ready for an oil change and grease one day this week or weekend, and looking forward to back at cutting. 70s this weekend in ATL, no rain, hoping to dry out some. I know we have a freeze or two left in us, but so close!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia I see you have Emerald and Zenith Zoysia.
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Congrats on the new mower!


I prefer the Emerald because it's thinner blade (about 1/3rd the width of Zenith)than Zenith, but Emerald sod is hard to find and it cant be grown from seed from what I have been told. 
They both look very green and lush when its hot out. The other thing I did notice is large spot on the Zenith and not on the Emerald.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jeffersonzoysia I see you have Emerald and Zenith Zoysia.
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Congrats on the new mower!
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the Emerald because it's thinner blade (about 1/3rd the width of Zenith)than Zenith, but Emerald sod is hard to find and it cant be grown from seed from what I have been told.
> They both look very green and lush when its hot out. The other thing I did notice is large spot on the Zenith and not on the Emerald.
Click to expand...

Can you tell a difference in the cultivars when mowing?

Is one more difficult to mow?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

ENC_Lawn said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jeffersonzoysia I see you have Emerald and Zenith Zoysia.
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Congrats on the new mower!
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the Emerald because it's thinner blade (about 1/3rd the width of Zenith)than Zenith, but Emerald sod is hard to find and it cant be grown from seed from what I have been told.
> They both look very green and lush when its hot out. The other thing I did notice is large spot on the Zenith and not on the Emerald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell a difference in the cultivars when mowing?
> 
> Is one more difficult to mow?
Click to expand...

I only cut my front and side yards (Emerald) last year with a Tru-Cut 27" reel mower. The back (zenith) i cut with a Cub cadet 52" 3 blade riding mower at about 1.5". The sod in the back had only been installed for 1/2 a season before last year and it had not grown in all the way. Also, I need to top dress and level out this year before I start cutting below 1". If the Zenith is nice and thick, it will be harder to cut with a Cal Trimmer if you don't cut it regularly during the mowing season (twice a week).


----------



## swebbrrt

813king said:


> It was this weekend but forgot to post. St. Augustine cut a hair under .50.


It looks like you stepped up your game with a new Toro :thumbup:


----------



## GPO Man

Put down 3 pallets of Scott's ProVista St. Augustine in my back yard today. My neighbor is a lawn DIY guy and even came over to help which was awesome. Temps here in East Central Florida are in the 70's and 80's later this week. Good time to get it established. Looking forward to winning the fight against wild Bermuda!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

First time using new-to-me Toro GM1600 that just arrived yesterday.



Cuts like a champ!! BUT, didn't realize how much it would slide all over the place on my dormant Zoysia even on a slight incline (no straight lines were achieved on this mow-LOL). After the first pass and taking off 3/16", the drums gripped a little better. I am sure it will get better as the grass greens up. I'm sure it was quite comical seeing me out in my yard with a sliding GM1600 zig-zagging all over the yard. LOL.

I have heard that wetting the grass some just before the mow, will help when it's just dormant grass, Is that true?


----------



## Bombers

The moisture will help reduce the dust kick up. It's worse with a rotary going in dry so I just bag with my reel catcher and dump as I go. I don't see the point in pulling out another equipment and walking twice the amount. Place several lawn bags on both ends of the yard spaced out how ever many passes it takes to get full, dump out, and repeat at the next bag.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday sprayed dismiss, quinclorac, msma, 24d, and mso. I sprayed this using my spray mate backpack trying to kill the rest of the st Augustine in my lawn.


----------



## Talental

Finally was able to get my prodiamine applied. It's been a wet week and half here.


----------



## wilsonline

I will do the same I did yesterday. Screen topsoil spread and rake it. Remove some more tree roots.


----------



## cnet24

Scalp day!


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Is this what they mean when they say scalp to the dirt? hahaha


----------



## Twodollarblue

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Put down Prodiamine 1/3 application rate on 8MFT2 dormant Zenith Zoysia, expecting rain tonigh and tomorrow to water it in!! Thanks mother nature. I Did not get my fall application down. Will do another application 1/3 rate in 3-4 months and then be back on track for the fall.


Does your Zoysia always stay that green over the winter? Good looking turf.


----------



## T2inNC

Put in a raised bed garden box. Plan to put landscape mesh covered with mulch around the bed as well. The supervisor was hard to please since I took away a few square feet of pee area.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Twodollarblue said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down Prodiamine 1/3 application rate on 8MFT2 dormant Zenith Zoysia, expecting rain tonigh and tomorrow to water it in!! Thanks mother nature. I Did not get my fall application down. Will do another application 1/3 rate in 3-4 months and then be back on track for the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your Zoysia always stay that green over the winter? Good looking turf.
Click to expand...

No way! It goes dormant just like all Zoysia lawns in the Atlanta area. My profile pic was from last Summer. Thanks for the compliment. :thumbup:


----------



## GPO Man

Sprayed my first application of RGS over the weekend.


----------



## harold56

Scalped the yard over the weekend. Amazing how much clippings are generated when you take it down to .25'' after maintaining at .5''. This is the first time to scalp the Seashore Paspalum in the spring. Hoping it turns out good.


----------



## tnbison

Spent Saturday gathering limbs from recent ice storms and 3 hours Sunday getting it all burned. Not doing very well with my pre-emergent this year. Lots of poa and other weeds this year. I think I'm going to do 2 half apps instead of trying to do it split into 3 because I usually don't get all three down anyway.


----------



## ag_fishing

Got a new toy. Upgraded from an edge guard mini, so quite the difference in quality.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Scalp Day


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Took my front yard down to 9/16" with Toro GM 1600- Looks like it was burned in places, but uncovered some green too











Took my back yard (Zenith Zoysia) down to 11/16" - Looks tight, but need to spray for some weeds this weekend.


----------



## david_

Broadcast Certainty to knock down Poa before it gets too excited. 8 large scoops over 10k sq ft... little lighter than I wanted to go, but lawn is mostly dormant.


----------



## mrigney

Finally got down my Prodiamine last Friday...probably a little too late, but better late than never. This will by my first growing season at a new house w/new sod. Hoping to have a good start, though my reel mower is currently in pretty bad shape, and not sure I have someone who can grind the reel and touch up the bedknife (and on an old McLane, not sure it'd be worth what I paid).


----------



## A3M0N

Got the first pre-emergent, mixed with a 3-way, split app down on about half of my lawn yesterday. We got some rain last night and more to come today to water it in. I hope to get the other half done on Thursday, Saturday at the latest.


----------



## Katodude

Put down 2oz/M of Main Event mixed with 8oz/M of 20-20-20. Wanted to try the Main Event out since I just bought 5 bags (I cant resist free shipping, curse you Amazon for making me this way).

I read the whole Feature section, but cant seem to figure out if I have to water this in at some point?


----------



## FATC1TY

Katodude said:


> Put down 2oz/M of Main Event mixed with 8oz/M of 20-20-20. Wanted to try the Main Event out since I just bought 5 bags (I cant resist free shipping, curse you Amazon for making me this way).
> 
> I read the whole Feature section, but cant seem to figure out if I have to water this in at some point?


I would water it in after it dries a little.


----------



## Wax0589

Scalped front Yard yesterday up to here.



Was not able to finish because of this mishap to my GM flex.


----------



## Ware

Ouch!

@Wax0589 how did it happen?


----------



## Redtwin

@Wax0589, that 419 looks beautiful! The bedknife not so much. I almost had the bedknife on my GM1000 do that same exact thing just from wear. When I replaced it, the dip at the edge of the bedknife had almost worn all the way through. Luckily, it was the middle of the season so my quality of cut was a red flag. If I had been scalping like you were doing I would not have notice or cared about the quality of cut.


----------



## Redtenchu

I got out and started my spring scalp. I walked in down from 1.25ish down to 0.50 today, hoping to hit it one more time this weekend and get to closer to .25ish.


----------



## Wax0589

Ware said:


> Ouch!
> 
> @Wax0589 how did it happen?


My best guess is the bedknife heated up and warp upward to the point the reel peeled it off and broke. I don't recall hitting the concrete or running over any debris/rocks, only hearing unusual noise coming from the head unit and just stopped. The reel doesn't seem damage, we'll see about that. I'll getting a thicker replacement, if possible in the coming weeks.
@Redtenchu Thank you, where did you get the replacement from?


----------



## Redtenchu

Wax0589 said:


> @Redtenchu Thank you, where did you get the replacement from?


I believe you ment to @Redtwin, but I purchase replacement BKs from R&R products. I highly recommend you buy replacement BK bolts and purchase the BK socket adapter.

https://www.rrproducts.com/


----------



## Redtwin

Redtenchu said:


> Wax0589 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Redtenchu Thank you, where did you get the replacement from?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you ment to @Redtwin, but I purchase replacement BKs from R&R products. I highly recommend you buy replacement BK bolts and purchase the BK socket adapter.
> https://www.rrproducts.com/
Click to expand...

Yep! That exactly what I did. If I remember correctly, the bedknife was less than $40. It take a really fat flathead so I also recommend just getting the adapter.


----------



## Wax0589

Thank you guys for the advice. Very well appreciated.


----------



## Jap274

This is lawn's 2nd season. After scalp on Sunday, I brought in and spread a a yard of sand for my first leveling experience yesterday. We are getting rain monday so I will fertilize this weekend (18-6-12.) the clumps of sand should break down with the upcoming rain showers 🤞🤞


----------



## A3M0N

Sprayed the rest of the yard (first of split pre-emergent app w/three-way added), I sprayed the other half on Tuesday. Sprayed perimeter of house for bugs, I need to get some more Dominion and BifenIT for lawn application.


----------



## jim7white

Mowed, then talked myself out of spraying out the rye for another few weeks. Enjoying it too much right now. Scalp delayed till early april.


----------



## Ware

jim7white said:


> Mowed, then talked myself out of spraying out the rye for another few weeks. Enjoying it too much right now. Scalp delayed till early april.


That looks like a LOTM nomination! Do you have a lawn journal?


----------



## ionicatoms

Ware said:


> That looks like a LOTM nomination! Do you have a lawn journal?


Agreed! I wouldn't spray that out either! WTG


----------



## WolfmanC18

Took 12 yards of material off with my scalp. I'm tired.

I'm thankful to have friends with a dump trailer.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Learning my land. Threw down pre em 5g/1000 in October then again two weeks ago. Waiting on N Ext biostim pack to come today, gonna fresh mow and spray! Milo available at Home Depot, going to see how that does as well.

Have a bad Sedge problem (nutsedge). Should I just try to get my other stuff to grow around it or should I try to eliminate?

Ty all hope you had a great Saturday!


----------



## Ineedhelp

Walked my lawn while trying to decide if it's too early to put out triple 13 on my Bermuda. Have y'all started feeding yet?

Also, I came across a few of these weeds. Know what it is?


----------



## Redtwin

I took a big chance and put down 13-13-13 on my Bermuda on February 27 this year. It worked out. I think you are pretty safe in Houston. I'm not sure what the weed is. My first guess would be dandelion but can't confirm. I'm pretty sure any broadleaf herbicide would work on it. What do you have on hand?


----------



## Ineedhelp

Thanks. I'm going to try to put out some triple 13 tomorrow before the rain comes Monday and Tuesday.

I sprayed quinclorac last Sunday trying to get rid of some crabgrass, but most of it is still green. I'll spray it again and try to kill that weed in the picture, too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Decided to keep taking the 419 down and mowed at .375". Followed that up with spraying some 18-18-18. Ready for some rain on Monday


----------



## Bombers

Scalped down to around .250 with 2 rounds. Never been in so much pain in a while.


----------



## atticus

Installed a grooved front roller and took it down to .375. I believe I have officially found scalp height on this bump ridden rookie of a lawn. Going to back off to .5ish and bide my time till late April/early May when I'll poke some holes in this baby and begin the long sandy road to level.


----------



## ag_fishing

Ineedhelp said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try to put out some triple 13 tomorrow before the rain comes Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I sprayed quinclorac last Sunday trying to get rid of some crabgrass, but most of it is still green. I'll spray it again and try to kill that weed in the picture, too. Thanks for the help.


With as much rain as they're predicting, I wouldn't put any fertilizer down as there's a very high chance it just washes away.

As far as the weed, I have numerous of those as well for the first time this year and no idea what it is


----------



## Redtwin

@ReelMowLow74 where are you getting your 18-18-18? Is it water soluble?


----------



## rjw0283

Took the sun joe to the yard and re-scalped at the same height of 1/4in. The dethatcher tines of the sun joe did a great job of lifting the runners up so I could chop them down when I did another scalp pass with the toro really thinning it up. This year I will be trying to keep the yard thinner by verticutting/dethatching. I will probably just use the tine attachment to rake up the runners and then hit it with the mower.








I changed the oil, cleaned the air filter, and backlapped yesterday.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Redtwin said:


> @ReelMowLow74 where are you getting your 18-18-18? Is it water soluble?


I picked it up on sale from Ryan Knorr's website, EqualizORR… Its water soluble. I normally throw down a cheap 13/13/13 but wanted to spray it this year and went with that.

It mixed like a dream at 8oz per 1000, but I did use warm water.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Yesterday spray 24d, quinclorac, nis


----------



## jim7white

Ware said:


> jim7white said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed, then talked myself out of spraying out the rye for another few weeks. Enjoying it too much right now. Scalp delayed till early april.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a LOTM nomination! Do you have a lawn journal?
Click to expand...

No lawn journal, maybe I'll get one started. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trimmed and edged before the rain comes


----------



## adidasUNT8

rjw0283 said:


> Took the sun joe to the yard and re-scalped at the same height of 1/4in. The dethatcher tines of the sun joe did a great job of lifting the runners up so I could chop them down when I did another scalp pass with the toro really thinning it up. This year I will be trying to keep the yard thinner by verticutting/dethatching. I will probably just use the tine attachment to rake up the runners and then hit it with the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the oil, cleaned the air filter, and backlapped yesterday.


8 blade?


----------



## rjw0283

adidasUNT8 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the sun joe to the yard and re-scalped at the same height of 1/4in. The dethatcher tines of the sun joe did a great job of lifting the runners up so I could chop them down when I did another scalp pass with the toro really thinning it up. This year I will be trying to keep the yard thinner by verticutting/dethatching. I will probably just use the tine attachment to rake up the runners and then hit it with the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the oil, cleaned the air filter, and backlapped yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 blade?
Click to expand...

yes... well it's more like a 7 and 3/4 blade since I hit the road last year and took a big chunk out of one of the blades (the worst part about it was that it was 2nd mow on the new blade)


----------



## adidasUNT8

rjw0283 said:


> adidasUNT8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the sun joe to the yard and re-scalped at the same height of 1/4in. The dethatcher tines of the sun joe did a great job of lifting the runners up so I could chop them down when I did another scalp pass with the toro really thinning it up. This year I will be trying to keep the yard thinner by verticutting/dethatching. I will probably just use the tine attachment to rake up the runners and then hit it with the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the oil, cleaned the air filter, and backlapped yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 blade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes... well it's more like a 7 and 3/4 blade since I hit the road last year and took a big chunk out of one of the blades (the worst part about it was that it was 2nd mow on the new blade)
Click to expand...

Eeeek sore subject! Looks great man.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut the back yard (Zenith Zoysia), put down a 40 Lb bag of Humic Acid, Ironite, Pro Peat 11-11-11 and some spectracide triazicide. Rain coming early tomorrow am to get it all watered in. Trimmed all areas around the front and Back yard.


----------



## Chuckatuck89

Scalped four passes at 3/16" yesterday while hitting it with the rotary mower to bag up any stray clippings. This was my first true scalp (converted from rotary to reel last year mid season) so I had a ton of really long runners coming up. What do y'all look for to know when to start fertilizing?


----------



## Twodollarblue

I think the consensus is not until you are relatively sure there won't be any more below freezing temps.


----------



## Dono1183

I changed the air filter on my mower, adjusted the btr contact and watered my sod.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed pgr on the backyard. Getting rid of clipping in the front


----------



## klsmith259

10 tons of sand prepared for sod this weekend.


----------



## Getting Fat

klsmith259 said:


> 10 tons of sand prepared for sod this weekend.


GL dude. Have some Tylenol at the ready


----------



## klsmith259

Getting Fat said:


> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 tons of sand prepared for sod this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> GL dude. Have some Tylenol at the ready
Click to expand...

So far so good. Its spread and I will drag it again tomorrow. We will see how I fare on Saturday. Saturday morning 7 pallets of Bermuda will be delivered.


----------



## Dono1183

klsmith259 said:


> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 tons of sand prepared for sod this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> GL dude. Have some Tylenol at the ready
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good. Its spread and I will drag it again tomorrow. We will see how I fare on Saturday. Saturday morning 7 pallets of Bermuda will be delivered.
Click to expand...

Are you doing this job solo?


----------



## klsmith259

Dono1183 said:


> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Fat said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL dude. Have some Tylenol at the ready
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. Its spread and I will drag it again tomorrow. We will see how I fare on Saturday. Saturday morning 7 pallets of Bermuda will be delivered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing this job solo?
Click to expand...

The tilling and 10 tons of sand I have done by myself. My brother is coming over tomorrow to help with the sod, but im not sure how much he will be able to help.


----------



## Dono1183

klsmith259 said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good. Its spread and I will drag it again tomorrow. We will see how I fare on Saturday. Saturday morning 7 pallets of Bermuda will be delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing this job solo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tilling and 10 tons of sand I have done by myself. My brother is coming over tomorrow to help with the sod, but im not sure how much he will be able to help.
Click to expand...

Man, you've gotten a lot done alone already! Good luck tomorrow, I hope your job goes well!


----------



## klsmith259

Dono1183 said:


> klsmith259 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing this job solo?
> 
> 
> 
> The tilling and 10 tons of sand I have done by myself. My brother is coming over tomorrow to help with the sod, but im not sure how much he will be able to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you've gotten a lot done alone already! Good luck tomorrow, I hope your job goes well!
Click to expand...

Thanks. I will make a full post in my lawn journal when i get finished.


----------



## elm34

Neglected the lawn the past two year and had the HOA lawn service maintaining it due to new born, job, kids, etc. This year I'm taking it back. Scalped yesterday with the Honda HRX at .75 inches. Since I never leveled it I plan on maintaining it this year at 1.0 hopefully with the JD220B that I have. Just need to get it prepped for the season. Ended up with 18 brown bags just from the back alone. Will scalp the front this coming weeks.


----------



## Bombers

elm34 said:


> Neglected the lawn the past two year and had the HOA lawn service maintaining it due to new born, job, kids, etc. This year I'm taking it back. Scalped yesterday with the Honda HRX at .75 inches. Since I never leveled it I plan on maintaining it this year at 1.0 hopefully with the JD220B that I have. Just need to get it prepped for the season. Ended up with 18 brown bags just from the back alone. Will scalp the from this coming weeks.


I think you can maintain at .75 if you choose. I did the same my first year with a reel last year on a new built with bumpy areas. Over the course of the season, the roller and weight of the mower will smooth out minor spots.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I don't have much bermudagrass. Can that thatch be re-used for some sort of soil amendment or mulch?


----------



## jasonbraswell

UltimateLawn said:


> I don't have much bermudagrass. Can that thatch be re-used for some sort of soil amendment or mulch?


Clippings have a bunch of good nutrients, especially N.

Mulch them and spread with mower on hi cut or leaf blower


----------



## Halldylan

Took it down to 3/8 and trying to figure out when to apply my first fert


----------



## DFW St Aug

Mowed and bagged, more like a vacuum for the most part this time of year, before applying some fungicide.


----------



## Austinite

Verticut, Aerated, Leveled the lawn (2 days ago) and today... Iron pelleted all trees.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

90* here in north Texas today. Got the last of my scalp project done and just enjoying the day!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, sprayed 24d, nis


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Wife planted new flowers and I mulched the beds. Also mowed. Not cutting much off at this point but getting a lot of green starting to come through.


----------



## Redtwin

I was "that crazy neighbor" out vacuuming my grass. There were so many pebbles and aggregate spilling over onto the grass from the driveway work. I was able to get a mow in at 3/8" all the way around without destroying my reel.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

I stared at it wishing it to be more square footage so I could by more equipment.


----------



## Redtwin

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I stared at it wishing it to be more square footage so I could by more equipment.


If you want to live vicariously through a medium-sized yard, you are more than welcome to buy a Dingo bucketloader and store it in my workshop. Just leave the keys. :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

This was a big high spot in my lawn, so I rented a tiller and got to work


----------



## Austinite

All mowers sharpened/backlapped. Except for Kensington which I returned. Even the aerator got new tines today.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

photo is sideways... idk

got my DIY sprinkler set up for the season. Didn't have to buy anything this year, was able to just used a few existing spare parts to get it hooked up.

This is a set up I came up with after hours and hours of deep thought on how to make it work. I did not keep track of costs, but total cost I estimate to be about $500-$700. You can read about it https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=243


----------



## pp6000v2

Bunnysarefat said:


> photo is sideways... idk
> 
> got my DIY sprinkler set up for the season. Didn't have to buy anything this year, was able to just used a few existing spare parts to get it hooked up.
> 
> This is a set up I came up with after hours and hours of deep thought on how to make it work. I did not keep track of costs, but total cost I estimate to be about $500-$700. You can read about it https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=243


That is kinda dope. I'm in the process of splitting off a section of heads and adding a zone+valve, with the need to seed or sod that area of the yard. My Rain Bird sprinkler controller won't do hourly run cycles, and I'm not about to spend $200 on a Rachio 3 just to gain that. A hose end timer that can be programmed to run every hour might be just the ticket until the grass gets established. You're giving me ideas!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut the back yard (Zenith Zoysia-9,000 Ft2) with Toro GM1600 at just under 3/4" where I hope to keep it during the growing season. 70% of clippings were definitely green.


----------



## Hashwad

Set a form for a little pour tomorrow.


----------



## Redtwin

@Hashwad How do you mix that size of a batch of concrete? Do you just do it in a wheelbarrow?


----------



## Hashwad

Redtwin said:


> @Hashwad How do you mix that size of a batch of concrete? Do you just do it in a wheelbarrow?


Yes, just mix it in a wheelbarrow. Although I wish I had an electric mixer. Mixing by hand sucks.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Hashwad said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Hashwad How do you mix that size of a batch of concrete? Do you just do it in a wheelbarrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just mix it in a wheelbarrow. Although I wish I had an electric mixer. Mixing by hand sucks.
Click to expand...

I mixed 9 bags last year in a cement pan it was HELL


----------



## Redtwin

I've used a wheelbarrow with a shovel to mix and then finished with one of these. 


I was just wondering if others had an easier way.


----------



## gkaneko

Austinite said:


> All mowers sharpened/backlapped. Except for Kensington which I returned. Even the aerator got new tines today.


Holy Smokes, is that really your garage?


----------



## Austinite

gkaneko said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> All mowers sharpened/backlapped. Except for Kensington which I returned. Even the aerator got new tines today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes, is that really your garage?
Click to expand...

yes sir and thanks!. . Been working on it for a long while. Slowly but surely. Just finished tool wall build recently…

About to change tool boxes this weekend also. Cant wait. Need the room.


----------



## Tmank87

Austinite said:


> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> All mowers sharpened/backlapped. Except for Kensington which I returned. Even the aerator got new tines today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes, is that really your garage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir and thanks!. . Been working on it for a long while. Slowly but surely. Just finished tool wall build recently…
> 
> About to change tool boxes this weekend also. Cant wait. Need the room.
Click to expand...

Where is the Ferrari!?


----------



## Getting Fat

Tmank87 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes, is that really your garage?
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir and thanks!. . Been working on it for a long while. Slowly but surely. Just finished tool wall build recently…
> 
> About to change tool boxes this weekend also. Cant wait. Need the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the Ferrari!?
Click to expand...

garage of the month material right here. Need to start a garage journal...


----------



## Jeff20

Hashwad said:


> Set a form for a little pour tomorrow.


What kind of flex material is that to make the form?


----------



## Bombers

Jeff20 said:


> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set a form for a little pour tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of flex material is that to make the form?
Click to expand...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/MDF-Bender-Board-Common-1-4-in-x-3-3-4-in-x-97-in-Actual-0-25-in-x-3-375-in-x-96-in-487404/202297474


----------



## Lebrown87

I leveled my front lawn. 6 yards of sand and topsoil to clean up a bunch of construction damage. Dirt came rocky so I had to screen it all. Not enjoyable, but should look pretty in a couple of weeks


----------



## Austinite

Tmank87 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gkaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes, is that really your garage?
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir and thanks!. . Been working on it for a long while. Slowly but surely. Just finished tool wall build recently…
> 
> About to change tool boxes this weekend also. Cant wait. Need the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the Ferrari!?
Click to expand...

Sold the Ferrari. I miss it.


----------



## Tmank87

Austinite said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir and thanks!. . Been working on it for a long while. Slowly but surely. Just finished tool wall build recently…
> 
> About to change tool boxes this weekend also. Cant wait. Need the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the Ferrari!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sold the Ferrari. I miss it.
Click to expand...

Aw, man - too bad. Loved seeing it sneak in to the old garage photos. Garage looks great regardless :bandit:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Austinite said:


> All mowers sharpened/backlapped. Except for Kensington which I returned. Even the aerator got new tines today.


Do you do it yourself or have someone sharpen your reels?


----------



## Austinite

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> All mowers sharpened/backlapped. Except for Kensington which I returned. Even the aerator got new tines today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do it yourself or have someone sharpen your reels?
Click to expand...

I backlap them myself. Been meaning to make a video of the reel mount that I made for back-lapping. Will do so soon.


----------



## Hashwad

Bombers said:


> Jeff20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Set a form for a little pour tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of flex material is that to make the form?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/MDF-Bender-Board-Common-1-4-in-x-3-3-4-in-x-97-in-Actual-0-25-in-x-3-375-in-x-96-in-487404/202297474
Click to expand...

My Lowes didnt have any bender board, so I just had them rip down a sheet of 1/4 utility board down to 4"


----------



## Hashwad

Well, not my best work. Getting the edge cut in was a pain. I really didn't have the right edge tool for doing a radius. Oh well, good enough


----------



## Dono1183

Hashwad said:


> Well, not my best work. Getting the edge cut in was a pain. I really didn't have the right edge tool for doing a radius. Oh well, good enough


Is that a big tooth maple?


----------



## Hashwad

Dono1183 said:


> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not my best work. Getting the edge cut in was a pain. I really didn't have the right edge tool for doing a radius. Oh well, good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a big tooth maple?
Click to expand...

Mexican Cloud Maple


----------



## glinget

New edger blade for the PAS Echo

Spring prep on the Baroness:
Change engine oil
Cleaned air filter
Grease zerks
Backlapped 120 and 180
Reset HOC to .500" after .250" scalp
Degrease / wash mower

Then applied 15-0-15 on the slowly awakening lawn after scalping two weeks ago.


----------



## SouthernGreen

Aerated yesterday afternoon, and in the process of top dressing.


----------



## GPO Man

Top dressed some bare spots with a mix of sand and Black Kow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed t nex and Luna experience


----------



## Dono1183

Hashwad said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not my best work. Getting the edge cut in was a pain. I really didn't have the right edge tool for doing a radius. Oh well, good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a big tooth maple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican Cloud Maple
Click to expand...

That's a great looking tree!


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Got an early morning spray in! Second 18-18-18 app for the season.

I did notice some signs of dollar spot (webbing) in the lawn during my app. I wouldn't have thought that would be an issue this early in the season but I'll get some fungicide down to help.


----------



## Ware

Nice grid @ReelMowLow74


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Ware said:


> Nice grid @ReelMowLow74


Haha thanks @Ware it pays to be OCD sometimes. The dew definitely helps!


----------



## Thisguy

Must be Masters week


----------



## Austinite

Thisguy said:


> Must be Masters week


That looks amazing. What's the HOC on that?


----------



## Hashwad

Dono1183 said:


> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a big tooth maple?
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican Cloud Maple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great looking tree!
Click to expand...

Thanks. The wife picked it)) I wish I could afford one of the bigger ones
but good lord they were pricey. I guess this is a maple that does good in our zone and soil here. 
Dripping springs TX? Im just down the road.


----------



## Thisguy

Austinite said:


> Thisguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be Masters week
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing. What's the HOC on that?
Click to expand...

Thanks

Lol. No clue on HOC. I don't have a gauge. Best guess is around 1/2"


----------



## Dono1183

Hashwad said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican Cloud Maple
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great looking tree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. The wife picked it)) I wish I could afford one of the bigger ones
> but good lord they were pricey. I guess this is a maple that does good in our zone and soil here.
> Dripping springs TX? Im just down the road.
Click to expand...

Yeah trees get very pricey when you jump up in pot size. Being that you're in Boerne, there's a very cool state park called Lost Maples that's west of you, near Vanderpool. During the fall it gets really pretty leaf coloring due to the concentration of maples there. They grow out pretty much straight rock, so they definitely like the limestone "soil" we have out here 😂. I'm looking forward to seeing yours in the fall.


----------



## callmestevee_o

The full reno has begun! Put the first application of glypho down on the front yard yesterday; will do the backyard today. I wanted to stagger them so I always had a safe spot to let the dogs go. Just purchased this house in August last year and it was a salad mix. The previous owner had dogs that dug massive holes, one of which was 3' dia. by 3.5' deep. There were others scattered all over the yard, against the fence, and up against our slab foundation. They also never installed downspout elbows (hence my temporary flexible downspouts) so rain was falling from roofline straight down creating large divots. I filled everything with a sand/topsoil mixture and threw down some TTTF to provide some erosion control to get me through the winter. Now it's time to kill off everything and seed with a modified Bermuda! Thinking about a Monaco/Yukon blend. I will also be installing French drains in the back leading out behind the fence. Will also be extended the small patio out a little and extending around the side of the house to the gate using concrete pavers and river rock. Then I will level & grade with a topsoil or compost before seeding everything. Will be using a walk-behind skid steer w/bucket, trencher, & Harley rake for everything.


----------



## sa1126

Maintenance cut and some minor watering. Not seeing a lot of upward growth yet but it is getting greener. Sure could use some good rain here.


----------



## Dave Z

Started spring scalp on my Zoysia up here in NJ. Let the games begin.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Not today but mowed Sunday evening before the gully washer we got last night. Starting to get some nice green up. It's amazing how cutting the grass low like this reveals how thin my grass was. Hopefully by summer it will thicken up a good bit.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

4.2" of rain last night in Dallas… overall very happy with how the yard drained. Definitely looking greener today, and spent some time fixing the clipping stripes that were left over from the rain.


----------



## Wax0589

Was able to squeeze a quick mow with my Scott push reel before the big storm last night. Greening up very quick yet waiting for complete filling on some areas. This is 21 days after full scalp.


----------



## Redtwin

@Wax0589 That's a beautiful property. I love the hot tub/BBQ pavilion.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Not today but Sunday/Monday. Leveled my front and side yards. Then got 4.63 inches of rain yesterday. Surprisingly, and thankfully, not much runoff.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @LittleBearBermuda!


----------



## Wax0589

Redtwin said:


> @Wax0589 That's a beautiful property. I love the hot tub/BBQ pavilion.


Thank you.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Ware said:


> Looks great @LittleBearBermuda!


Thank you!


----------



## Rob_The_Nailer

This is my first spring with my Zeon Zoysia. Today was my first cut using my new (to me) Tru Cut mower.

The lawn needs leveling and some lateral growth to fill-in some spots; but I'm really starting to see my dream realized.

HOC is approximately 0.5"

Sorry for the shadows, I couldn't wait to post after lurking in the forums for over a year.


----------



## Wax0589

@Rob_The_Nailer 
That curb appeal looks stellar.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, edged, and trimmed.

Spot sprayed trimec and certainly the neighbors weeds seems to be making there way to my lawn.

Spot sprayed quinclorac, dismiss, 24d on st Augustine which is giving my a little hell trying to get rid of it.


----------



## DFW245

What edgers are you guys using to get your edges so razor sharp?? &#129327;&#129327; In the market for one and after seeing you guys posts(and being the only green lawn in the neighborhood) I absolutely need to get an edger to polish off the look. Amazing lawns you guys


----------



## Rob_The_Nailer

DFW245 said:


> What edgers are you guys using to get your edges so razor sharp?? 🤯🤯 In the market for one and after seeing you guys posts(and being the only green lawn in the neighborhood) I absolutely need to get an edger to polish off the look. Amazing lawns you guys


I am using the Ego edging attachment for the multi-tool. I love it.


----------



## Rob_The_Nailer

Wax0589 said:


> @Rob_The_Nailer
> That curb appeal looks stellar.


Thank you @Wax0589


----------



## falconsfan

Mowed the back, started 3 test plots using my new Sun Joe scarifier with a milo app (all I had). Headed out of town for a couple weeks and very interested to see if the test plots are any different from the rest of the lawn. Expecting a couple days in the mid 30's this weekend.


----------



## ag_fishing

Replaced 6 hunter/rainbird rotor sprinklers with MP rotators and put out a 3-1-2 fertilizer for .75/1000 of nitrogen


----------



## Jeep4life

North/South stripes for Masters Weekend. Can't believe how fast everything greened up this year. Fertilizer, grub and insecticide apps going down next week.


----------



## Redtwin

Jeep4life said:


> North/South stripes for Masters Weekend. Can't believe how fast everything greened up this year. Fertilizer, grub and insecticide apps going down next week.


----------



## Turf Jitsu

Reel mowed my centipede lawn. Waiting for full green up. It's down about 1.5".


----------



## Desert-Sasquatch

I looked at and admired the progress, my yard has made this year. Then talked about a potential project that includes scalping, lawn leveling, killing weeds, and fertilizing a one acre lot for my neighbor.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

As good of a job as I did clearing my lot of the debris the contractors didn't care to move before they laid sod a few years back apparently I missed some real obvious spots. Always had a bit of a high spot on the parkway but never paid much attention. Well now that I'm cutting low I decided to dig around and this is what I found.


----------



## rjw0283

rockwalltxguy said:


> As good of a job as I did clearing my lot of the debris the contractors didn't care to move before they laid sod a few years back apparently I missed some real obvious spots. Always had a bit of a high spot on the parkway but never paid much attention. Well now that I'm cutting low I decided to dig around and this is what I found.


Nice find! 
I found a couple of cinder blocks in my yard a few years back. My house was built in 1996


----------



## everytuesday

I was digging up some grass to cut back the edge of my lawn because it's starting to over grow the edge. I pulled up a chunk and found this guy!

I was planning on putting grub ex down on Monday and now I'm wondering will that be enough?


----------



## Redtwin

@everytuesday The ones you're finding right now are not currently doing much damage. I'd recommend getting on a regular Imidacloprid scheduled (every 90 days) to keep them and all the other grass eaters away.


----------



## everytuesday

Redtwin said:


> @everytuesday The ones you're finding right now are not currently doing much damage. I'd recommend getting on a regular Imidacloprid scheduled (every 90 days) to keep them and all the other grass eaters away.


Thanks so much, I will put the grub ex down and then pick up some Imidacloprid to start putting down this summer - great help 👍


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Lawn is starting to green up nicely. Gave her a short cut today. Also replaced the edger blade.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Gave her a haircut at about 3/8" and fresh edge. Got a nice color and growth response from a double dark 16-0-0 app this weekend. First year with a soil test and it surely does help. Can't wait for full green up, should be here in the next week or so in north Texas.


----------



## jasonbraswell

@Blake_DFWlawn looks awesome!

we're still about 40% green up here... waiting, waiting LoL


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Wow, that looks great!!!!! Mine is getting there and slowly starting to fill in from the spring scalp


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Today Mowed. Still have some weak areas but not bad green up for my first year cutting at 1/2". Yesterday marked up the area that I'm going to put in a flower bed and some DG as a base for a shed. Tried using a rented sod cutter but the ground was so wet still from recent rains the North Texas clay wasn't budging. Thinking I may scalp that section down to dirt then till it, flatten it out with a tamper and throw down 3" of DG across the whole area and manage any grass that manages to make it through with round up or something. Not the best plan but the only logical one given the amount of time I have before the shed arrives.


----------



## Redtwin

Easter egg hunt with bunches of kiddos. It was a blast having everyone run around the front and the back barefooted!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

@Redtwin looks great!


----------



## atticus

Today I broke the 1/3 rule for the first time this season. It's been a hard month at work and I'm on my second kid with a stomach bug after having it myself, so I'm a bit of a zombie and I forgot to readjust my HOC. I didn't even notice until I was almost done.


----------



## cnet24

@atticus rules were meant to be broken. Long season ahead of us, you'll be just fine.


----------



## atticus

cnet24 said:


> @atticus rules were meant to be broken. Long season ahead of us, you'll be just fine.


Cheers man, thanks for the encouragement. I know this in my brain, I'm just mad at myself for the oversight. Treating it like a really early HOC reset and moving on, haha


----------



## SeanBB

@Redtwin not much of a hunt with the eggs sitting there in the lawn 🤣 time to up your plant game! 🤠👍


----------



## Redtwin

SeanBB said:


> @Redtwin not much of a hunt with the eggs sitting there in the lawn 🤣 time to up your plant game! 🤠👍


Those were for the little-little guys. There were some better ones hidden in the landscaping. Of course, they didn't show up in the photo.


----------



## Jeep4life

Looking good @Redtwin!!!


----------



## Jeep4life

I'm late to the party, but first time using the rotary scissors and holy cow are they awesome! So much cleaner look and saves time by not throwing mulch everywhere from my beds.


----------



## Redtwin

Whoa! @Jeep4life Now that is what Zeon is supposed to look like!


----------



## Katodude

Put down 1/2lb of N and 1/2 SOP yesterday (boy that SOP is hard to dissolve). Sedge is out of control so put down some Dismiss mixed with MSM today hoping to nuke it. Will probably be my last Dismiss application since it is getting hot. Next one will be Certainty. I will put down 1/2 a yearly dose of Pennant Magnum next week.


----------



## Jeep4life

Redtwin said:


> Whoa! @Jeep4life Now that is what Zeon is supposed to look like!


Thanks sir!!


----------



## Cousin_Wash

Re-sodded entire front yard with TifGrand


----------



## monsonman

Cousin_Wash said:


> Re-sodded entire front yard with TifGrand


Sweet! Let's see some pics!

I mowed yesterday @ .5"


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed prodiamine, simizine, paclo, and Bifen. 
From killing st Augustine and scalping I have slow green up this season.


----------



## SeanBB

@redtwin SURRRRRE  hope you have a good 2022 lawn season


----------



## typed by ben

.250. A little too low for how unflat my practice area is, but I can fix that later I think. I plan to maintain at .375 this year so we are off to a good start


----------



## Hashwad

Got a mow in this morning. The only lawn in the whole subdivision that's greened up.


----------



## Cousin_Wash

monsonman said:


> Cousin_Wash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-sodded entire front yard with TifGrand
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Let's see some pics!
> 
> I mowed yesterday @ .5"
Click to expand...

I will upload some once i am cleaned up and done. I do have to show my rock collection that i found.


----------



## Dave Z

Post scalp mow. So far spring in NJ has not been kind to zoysia. Hopefully we've turned the corner. Starting to get some greenup. Another week or so will do first light rate app of fert.


----------



## DeepC

Mowing the 419 at .25. Getting a little scalping but not too bad. I'll bump it up next time, maybe, probably not.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

DeepC said:


> I'll bump it up next time, maybe, probably not.


 :lol: exactly!

Looks great.


----------



## swebbrrt

I mowed this morning after work. It's my first season with the new greensmower. I laid the grass in September and was using a manual reel.


----------



## pp6000v2

Picked up a 2003 260B with the catcher, light kit, and greens tender off craigslist. 









The top end height looks to be an inch. Set it there and tried to cut my rotary's maintenance 1.25". but didn't really get anything in the catcher. So I got the HOC adjusted down to 0.80". Though after double cutting just to get more comfortable with the machine, I still have plenty of green left. Might try taking it down further to 0.50" and see if I can maintain at 0.75".

Lordy, do I now know what people are talking about with leveling a bumpy lawn. I thought my yard wasn't too bad with the rotary. Now I know the truth.


----------



## atticus

Today I conquered Dog Poop Island™️

20 lawn bags full of pine straw and dog poop. Also started the work of putting a live edge around the whole island.


----------



## tomckey

Had 8 yards of sand delivered for round 1 of this years leveling project,


----------



## agrassman

I applied T-Nex for the first time. Nervous that I didn't apply it uniformly but probably just paranoid,


----------



## GPO Man

I made a combo application of Celcius and Nutsedge.


----------



## TigerKnight

On Saturday.. mowed at 0.65 inches and put a bit of sand down in a few spots.

Today: Spot-sprayed some poa and other weeds with a certainty/celsius mix.





The lawn has taken off in the last 2-3 weeks. Pic below is from April 2.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Got a mow in yesterday before the rain. Starting to look good. Now I just need the last 5%-10% to fill in. Will start pushing with PGF Complete every 3 weeks or so. Planning on maintaining by mowing 3 days a week. Have a week long trip planned for end of June so I will do a mid season scalp then.





Also had another high spot in the parkway and proceeded to pull up a 3ft long 2x10 they had left in the ground semi vertically. Will fill with sand and topsoil this weekend.


----------



## TigerKnight

@rockwalltxguy I like the drone shot! Have you thought about PGR? I will be trying it out for the first time this year.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

TigerKnight said:


> @rockwalltxguy I like the drone shot! Have you thought about PGR? I will be trying it out for the first time this year.


I've never used it before. Figured that since this year is my first year scalping and maintaining at 1/2" with a reel I would bite the bullet and maintain by mowing frequently.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Broomed some sand into the rut next to the street. Tomorrow everywhere else besides that sanded stripe is gettting PGRed. Seed heads are coming - I've seen one. I may already be too late to stop them.


----------



## cyrjm

agrassman said:


> I applied T-Nex for the first time. Nervous that I didn't apply it uniformly but probably just paranoid,


I'm in Marietta, isn't a bit early for T-Nex? I'm just did my second app of Certainty to kill off my PRG and the Bermuda is slooow coming in this year.


----------



## gwest

rockwalltxguy said:


> Got a mow in yesterday before the rain. Starting to look good. Now I just need the last 5%-10% to fill in. Will start pushing with PGF Complete every 3 weeks or so. Planning on maintaining by mowing 3 days a week. Have a week long trip planned for end of June so I will do a mid season scalp then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had another high spot in the parkway and proceeded to pull up a 3ft long 2x10 they had left in the ground semi vertically. Will fill with sand and topsoil this weekend.


Did you get the greenskeeper or the regular GR McLane mower? I got the 25" GR series and the lowest it can go is 3/4" and that's with the rear axle dropped. Which was a pain


----------



## rockwalltxguy

gwest said:


> rockwalltxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow in yesterday before the rain. Starting to look good. Now I just need the last 5%-10% to fill in. Will start pushing with PGF Complete every 3 weeks or so. Planning on maintaining by mowing 3 days a week. Have a week long trip planned for end of June so I will do a mid season scalp then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had another high spot in the parkway and proceeded to pull up a 3ft long 2x10 they had left in the ground semi vertically. Will fill with sand and topsoil this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the greenskeeper or the regular GR McLane mower? I got the 25" GR series and the lowest it can go is 3/4" and that's with the rear axle dropped. Which was a pain
Click to expand...

I have the standard. I measured mine at the bedknife and it cuts at 1/4" on the lowest setting. I've heard what you said above but mine is cutting according to the manual.


----------



## gwest

rockwalltxguy said:


> gwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockwalltxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a mow in yesterday before the rain. Starting to look good. Now I just need the last 5%-10% to fill in. Will start pushing with PGF Complete every 3 weeks or so. Planning on maintaining by mowing 3 days a week. Have a week long trip planned for end of June so I will do a mid season scalp then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had another high spot in the parkway and proceeded to pull up a 3ft long 2x10 they had left in the ground semi vertically. Will fill with sand and topsoil this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the greenskeeper or the regular GR McLane mower? I got the 25" GR series and the lowest it can go is 3/4" and that's with the rear axle dropped. Which was a pain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the standard. I measured mine at the bedknife and it cuts at 1/4" on the lowest setting. I've heard what you said above but mine is cutting according to the manual.
Click to expand...

That is the manual for the wheeled version. The grooved roller version from dolphin outdoor should have came with an amended page 7. I did the rear axle drop this year and with my machinist scale I'm sitting just under .75". I'll post that amended page in the McLane thread later


----------



## rockwalltxguy

gwest said:


> rockwalltxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the greenskeeper or the regular GR McLane mower? I got the 25" GR series and the lowest it can go is 3/4" and that's with the rear axle dropped. Which was a pain
> 
> 
> 
> I have the standard. I measured mine at the bedknife and it cuts at 1/4" on the lowest setting. I've heard what you said above but mine is cutting according to the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the manual for the wheeled version. The grooved roller version from dolphin outdoor should have came with an amended page 7. I did the rear axle drop this year and with my machinist scale I'm sitting just under .75". I'll post that amended page in the McLane thread later
Click to expand...

Yes I purchased the wheeled version directly from Mclane and then put a grooved reel roller on it afterwards. Whats weird is I just looked and my rear axle is in the factory middle position and at the bed knife I measured unscientifically the lowest position at around 1/4". I mow on the 2nd to lowest position and this is what my grass is cutting at pretty uniformly. My lawn is not super level so there are areas that cut a little higher at say 3/4" but mostly its at 1/2" on that second notch. I cut an area yesterday on the lowest position and it was cutting at under 1/2". Im not messing with anything this year axle wise but maybe after the season is over ill drop the axle down to that lowest position. If I can get even lower than where I am now with this mower that would be amazing.


----------



## gwest

rockwalltxguy said:


> gwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockwalltxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the standard. I measured mine at the bedknife and it cuts at 1/4" on the lowest setting. I've heard what you said above but mine is cutting according to the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the manual for the wheeled version. The grooved roller version from dolphin outdoor should have came with an amended page 7. I did the rear axle drop this year and with my machinist scale I'm sitting just under .75". I'll post that amended page in the McLane thread later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I purchased the wheeled version directly from Mclane and then put a grooved reel roller on it afterwards. Whats weird is I just looked and my rear axle is in the factory middle position and at the bed knife I measured unscientifically the lowest position at around 1/4". I mow on the 2nd to lowest position and this is what my grass is cutting at pretty uniformly. My lawn is not super level so there are areas that cut a little higher at say 3/4" but mostly its at 1/2" on that second notch. I cut an area yesterday on the lowest position and it was cutting at under 1/2". Im not messing with anything this year axle wise but maybe after the season is over ill drop the axle down to that lowest position. If I can get even lower than where I am now with this mower that would be amazing.
Click to expand...

Very nice :thumbup: . Your lawn is looking good there man. Damn, I should have went that route with the McLane but I am now on that quest to go lower anyways.


----------



## falconsfan

Mowed with the TC 20 after hand picking a crap load of border weeds! Bermuda is looking good for late April.


----------



## itsmejson

gwest said:


> That is the manual for the wheeled version. The grooved roller version from dolphin outdoor should have came with an amended page 7. I did the rear axle drop this year and with my machinist scale I'm sitting just under .75". I'll post that amended page in the McLane thread later


@gwest Would live to see the amended page 7 for the dolphins equipment mclane. I currently have the 25" I bought used unfortunately it did not have a manual.


----------



## gwest

itsmejson said:


> gwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the manual for the wheeled version. The grooved roller version from dolphin outdoor should have came with an amended page 7. I did the rear axle drop this year and with my machinist scale I'm sitting just under .75". I'll post that amended page in the McLane thread later
> 
> 
> 
> @gwest Would live to see the amended page 7 for the dolphins equipment mclane. I currently have the 25" I bought used unfortunately it did not have a manual.
Click to expand...

Yes sir. I'll try to remember tonight. In relation to this thread last year I regraded my back yard and resodded. This year since the end of February I've ran my downspouts underground, built a retaining wall along the back and side of my back yard then added river rock, stone edging all around the house foundation, made a decomposed granite area for a shed and flagstone patio and will be doing a sand leveling in a few weeks. This has been every weekend and after work. Too busy for a lawn journal but I'll post up some pics when I'm finished


----------



## Kicker

gwest said:


> Yes sir. I'll try to remember tonight. In relation to this thread last year I regraded my back yard and resodded. This year since the end of February I've ran my downspouts underground, built a retaining wall along the back and side of my back yard then added river rock, stone edging all around the house foundation, made a decomposed granite area for a shed and flagstone patio and will be doing a sand leveling in a few weeks. This has been every weekend and after work. Too busy for a lawn journal but I'll post up some pics when I'm finished


Just reading this made me go:


----------



## gwest

Kicker said:


> gwest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. I'll try to remember tonight. In relation to this thread last year I regraded my back yard and resodded. This year since the end of February I've ran my downspouts underground, built a retaining wall along the back and side of my back yard then added river rock, stone edging all around the house foundation, made a decomposed granite area for a shed and flagstone patio and will be doing a sand leveling in a few weeks. This has been every weekend and after work. Too busy for a lawn journal but I'll post up some pics when I'm finished
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading this made me go:
Click to expand...

Lol no joke. So far I've moved 18 tons of material and that doesn't include moving and mixing 65-80lb bags of concrete but hey Im saving $10k+ I've been quoted. It should make the 12 yards of sand a breeze


----------



## Trippel24

Quick mow and blow.


----------



## Adrian82

I went outside and noticed an abnormal amount of dried earthworms, so I picked up the earthworm jerky. The birds will feast tonight.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Backlapped the JD and got a mow in!


----------



## cnet24

Cut, Edge, Trim, and blow. Currently maintaining at .350". To me, this is the time of year it looks the best before treating with PGR, having to raise HOC, and verticutting to reduce thickness. Wish I could freeze this quality for the entire season, but I know better than that!


----------



## Reel_Alabama

cnet24 said:


> Cut, Edge, Trim, and blow. Currently maintaining at .350". To me, this is the time of year it looks the best before treating with PGR, having to raise HOC, and verticutting to reduce thickness. Wish I could freeze this quality for the entire season, but I know better than that!


Looks great!


----------



## rockwalltxguy

I'm hesitant to post this as the project is about 90% complete but this is what I did with my lawn today. Well this and a cut, edge and trim.

Before



After


----------



## DocTodd

Picked up a Northern Tool 31 gal sprayer, cut the edges of the lawn and flower beds with the edger, and made my first cut with my Ferris on the sod that was put out last August. Other than the scalp a month ago with my dad's push mower, this is the first time the grass has been cut since installation. The lawn is very uneven and is going to need one heck of a leveling later this month or next. Just ready for the little guy to be able to play in the yard.
Still on the to do list for the week is to round up the weeds in prep for the remainder of the sod install this year, measure that square footage, and get a flower bed out by the never ending pool build completed.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

I got a cut in yesterday at 5/8". The front (north facing) is finally greening up. I used PGR a bit early this year to go on vacation. I'm battling seed heads right now.


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed my reel section again and filled up the greensmaster grass catcher 2 complete times even though it got mowed 2 days ago. If I weren't trying to push growth into bare spots for complete coverage, I would've sprayed PGR 2 weeks ago. The celebration is spreading at absolutely insane speeds already.
This pic is from after my mow Sunday.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Put down preventative rate Clearys in my front yard and curative rate of Azoxy in the backyard (battling some large patch). Bifen IT across the entire property as the skeeters are already starts by to annoy me.


----------



## jbow03

Installed some deep feeding tubes to help nurse this tree along.

I'm no tree expert, but it's driving me nuts how thin and "leggy" this thing is compared to the neighbors.

My wife is convinced it's all the chemicals that are going on "my" grass.



My Tree:


Neighbor:


----------



## Redtwin

@jbow03 Mmmm... could be. Have you put down any MSM or Fahrenheit?


----------



## jbow03

@Redtwin yes, MSM to burn off perennial rye grass.


----------



## thelawnlife

I started digging for a paver walkway to the backyard and found this concrete blob..no wonder my Bermuda wasn't growing here!


----------



## Redtwin

jbow03 said:


> @Redtwin yes, MSM to burn off perennial rye grass.


MSM is really bad for trees.


----------



## FATC1TY

cnet24 said:


> Cut, Edge, Trim, and blow. Currently maintaining at .350". To me, this is the time of year it looks the best before treating with PGR, having to raise HOC, and verticutting to reduce thickness. Wish I could freeze this quality for the entire season, but I know better than that!


Agreed, at this point, it's almost 1-2 days between mows to maintain, seedheads, etc. Within the week I will have to apply PGR, and start the iron and everything else and back off any inputs other than water.

Yard looks excellent by the way, well done.


----------



## Jeep4life

Tried single/double/single stripes for the first time to try something different. Not bad. Currently at 0.825".


----------



## cnet24

ATL lawns representing!

Finally caught up on spraying for the year. Told myself this year I would get PGR down ahead of the seed heads but that did not happen. Ultimate cocktail went down:

Talstar: 1oz/k
Main Event: 2oz/k
Humid Coated Urea: 0.57lb/k
PGR: 0.2oz/k

My first PGR apps of the season in the last two years left the grass bronzed, so I backed down substantially this year to try and avoid it.


----------



## theguybrarian

Looking good @Jeep4life !


----------



## Bombers

Saturday's
20-0-10
.18 oz PGR to avoid bronzing

Didn't water in and looks great with today's 99*F air temp.


----------



## DocTodd

Bombers said:


> Saturday's
> 20-0-10
> .18 oz PGR to avoid bronzing
> 
> Didn't water in and looks great with today's 99*F air temp.


@Bombers 
The temp and wind was ridiculous today!

I ended up planting out about 10 plants into the new back yard flower bed for the Mrs. 
Also ended up weedeating/weedwhacking and brush hogging along our fence line and out in the field in prep for having a local guy spray glypho in prep for sod in a few weeks. 
Still have a ton of gravel rocks to pull out of the back yard prior to sod install.


----------



## cyrjm

cnet24 said:


> ATL lawns representing!
> 
> Finally caught up on spraying for the year. Told myself this year I would get PGR down ahead of the seed heads but that did not happen. Ultimate cocktail went down:
> 
> Talstar: 1oz/k
> Main Event: 2oz/k
> Humid Coated Urea: 0.57lb/k
> PGR: 0.2oz/k
> 
> My first PGR apps of the season in the last two years left the grass bronzed, so I backed down substantially this year to try and avoid it.


Where are you sourcing your humic coated urea from? Local?


----------



## cnet24

@cyrjm I am using The Anderson's 44-0-0 from DoMyOwn. I am still using the same bag from last year; looks like the price as increased ~$10 from what I paid.

https://www.domyown.com/the-andersons-hcu-44-humic-coated-urea-p-23433.html


----------



## DeepC

Jeep4life said:


> Tried single/double/single stripes for the first time to try something different. Not bad. Currently at 0.825".


Wow, that's pretty!


----------



## rjw0283

Double cut @ 3/8HOC. Lawn still recovering from sprinkler installation and a level


----------



## Ben S

Threw down fertilizer and lime, filled in some low spots and got in a mow!


----------



## monsonman

Cut this afternoon. Bumped up to .5" after a trip to the beautiful mountains of North Carolina for a golf trip.

I'll maintain here for a couple more weeks until its time to scalp, aerate and level.










Mmmmm bentgrass (& KBG)....


----------



## atticus

Took the grass way on down and flagged/frisbeed the sprinkler heads. Tomorrow's the day. Punchin holes and slingin sand.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

atticus said:


> Took the grass way on down and flagged/frisbeed the sprinkler heads. Tomorrow's the day. Punchin holes and slingin sand.


Are you aerating yourself and top dressing or using someone in Atlanta?
I am getting my Emerald Zoysia done Thursday am with All Turf. First time for top dressing since sod was laid 3 years ago this spring. I did use a Sunjoe and aerate myself last year, but did not top dress.
I will be marking my sprinkler heads with flags Wednesday eve.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Long overdue irrigation output test. Before this was spray and pray….and the results say I wasn't spraying enough.


----------



## atticus

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Are you aerating yourself and top dressing or using someone in Atlanta?
> I am getting my Emerald Zoysia done Thursday am with All Turf. First time for top dressing since sod was laid 3 years ago this spring. I did use a Sunjoe and aerate myself last year, but did not top dress.
> I will be marking my sprinkler heads with flags Wednesday eve.


Small world. All Turf did mine today. I was all set to do it myself but I tore my labrum two weeks ago and so I had to punt. I gotta say… I'm not impressed. In fact, I'd go so far as to say I'm pretty disappointed.

They definitely had all the right equipment, and were really nice guys, I just wish I'd known what I was getting before spending a bunch of money on something I should have done myself.

The aeration was the first disappointment- the cores they pulled were tiny and they had an absolute giant of a Ryan self propelled machine. For the topdressing it feels like they didn't use enough material. When I've done leveling projects in the past, I've pretty much covered the entire lawn and then worked it down into the canopy. This barely covered the lawn and the edges were basically untouched. One of the guys pulled a drag mat around the yard one time after they were done, but it felt like that was more for show than anything.

The biggest disappointment though was the material they actually used. When I talked to the woman on the phone, she told me they use a 50/50 mix of sand and compost. That's a lower proportion of sand than I wanted to use, but I figured with this being the first full season for this lawn, it wouldn't hurt anything to have a little more OM in the mix. What they actually used was the topdressing mix from Green Bros which is a mix of sand, compost, manure and peanut hulls. I understand that peanut hulls do break down and are a good source of nitrogen, but it looks and smells awful and it's going to be a pain to wait for them to break down before mowing again. Also- I don't need an added source of nitrogen, that's why I use fertilizer.

I'm glad this forum exists so I can vent, because for all the grief my wife gave me about paying that kind of money for something she doesn't really understand, I'm all smiles and thumbs up around the house.

I hope you have a better experience.


----------



## Highlife159

@atticus I remember someone saying that they had pretty good success mulching the peanut hulls with their rotary which helped them break down a little faster.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

atticus said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aerating yourself and top dressing or using someone in Atlanta?
> I am getting my Emerald Zoysia done Thursday am with All Turf. First time for top dressing since sod was laid 3 years ago this spring. I did use a Sunjoe and aerate myself last year, but did not top dress.
> I will be marking my sprinkler heads with flags Wednesday eve.
> 
> 
> 
> Small world. All Turf did mine today. I was all set to do it myself but I tore my labrum two weeks ago and so I had to punt. I gotta say… I'm not impressed. In fact, I'd go so far as to say I'm pretty disappointed.
> 
> They definitely had all the right equipment, and were really nice guys, I just wish I'd known what I was getting before spending a bunch of money on something I should have done myself.
> 
> The aeration was the first disappointment- the cores they pulled were tiny and they had an absolute giant of a Ryan self propelled machine. For the topdressing it feels like they didn't use enough material. When I've done leveling projects in the past, I've pretty much covered the entire lawn and then worked it down into the canopy. This barely covered the lawn and the edges were basically untouched. One of the guys pulled a drag mat around the yard one time after they were done, but it felt like that was more for show than anything.
> 
> The biggest disappointment though was the material they actually used. When I talked to the woman on the phone, she told me they use a 50/50 mix of sand and compost. That's a lower proportion of sand than I wanted to use, but I figured with this being the first full season for this lawn, it wouldn't hurt anything to have a little more OM in the mix. What they actually used was the topdressing mix from Green Bros which is a mix of sand, compost, manure and peanut hulls. I understand that peanut hulls do break down and are a good source of nitrogen, but it looks and smells awful and it's going to be a pain to wait for them to break down before mowing again. Also- I don't need an added source of nitrogen, that's why I use fertilizer.
> 
> I'm glad this forum exists so I can vent, because for all the grief my wife gave me about paying that kind of money for something she doesn't really understand, I'm all smiles and thumbs up around the house.
> 
> I hope you have a better experience.
Click to expand...

WOW!!! Did you speak with Casie? I am extremely tempted to cancel and just do it myself. for $2500 i expect a good .
job. Here is what the comprehensive estimate/quote was for 9,500 FT2.

Thanks for your interest in a Top Dressing Estimate! 
I've included some background information on Top Dressing and how our process works. Your pricing is included below.

Top Dressing is one of the most beneficial services you can do for your lawn. 
Increases your lawn's natural resistance to disease
Helps eliminate thatch
Helps provide support to establish a stronger root system
Helps level out small depressions in your lawn 
Why All Turf?
We have been doing Top Dressing in the metro Atlanta area for the last 15 years and have Top Dressed over 1000+ lawns. 
One of the main, unique differences with our top dressing service: we use a 50/50 mix of white sand with earth food compost. 
Most competitors are using a river sand mix that can contain many different types of weed seeds, pebbles and can even bring disease into your lawn. 
How Does Top Dressing Work with All Turf? 
Here's what our Top Dressing Process looks like:

1. All Turf will contact the customer before coming out for the Topdressing. 
2. Customer will have lawn scalped, preferably around 1-2 inches at the highest. 
3. All Turf will have material delivered to the front of your home.
4. All Turf will arrive and aerate the entire area that is being top dressed. 
5. All Turf uses a professional top dressing applicator to apply the material at a rate of 1/4 to 1/2 inch depth over the lawn.
6. All Turf will inspect the lawn for holes and depressions throughout to hand-fill additional areas accordingly. (Generally not over 1-2 inch depth.) 
7. All Turf will drag the lawn with a drag mat. This process will drag the dressing mixture into aeration holes so the material is not left in clumps. 
8. Finally, All Turf will blow off all sidewalks and areas that have remnant material.

*Please note: small fenced-in areas and/or hillsides will be done by hand as the machine can not service those areas. 
*Topdressing is NOT the same as leveling or regrading your lawn. Its a process over time, and it will improve small depressions.

Top Dressing Aftercare 
Watering your lawn post-application is crucial to see the best results and allow the lawn to grow back through the top dressing material. Usually, you can expect 2-4 weeks to see regrowth. They are supposed to deliver end of the day

so I may call them tomorrow am and inform them that if they can't deliver what I was told, then just never mind.

Did you call up anyone at the company and complain about their quality of work and get a partial refund?


----------



## ag_fishing

monsonman said:


> Cut this afternoon. Bumped up to .5" after a trip to the beautiful mountains of North Carolina for a golf trip.
> 
> I'll maintain here for a couple more weeks until its time to scalp, aerate and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm bentgrass (& KBG)....


Are you going to try and maintain it lower than .5" this year after leveling?


----------



## 1320str8liner

Twodollarblue said:


> Long overdue irrigation output test. Before this was spray and pray….and the results say I wasn't spraying enough.


How does the cups work are they any good? I was going to purchase the same setup on Amazon


----------



## Twodollarblue

1320str8liner said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long overdue irrigation output test. Before this was spray and pray….and the results say I wasn't spraying enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the cups work are they any good? I was going to purchase the same setup on Amazon
Click to expand...

They worked great. They have millimeter and inch markings on them. There are more tick marks for the millimeters so you can be a little more accurate if you use them and convert to inches (probably doesn't make much difference though).


----------



## 1320str8liner

Awesome thanks


----------



## atticus

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> WOW!!! Did you speak with Casie? I am extremely tempted to cancel and just do it myself. for $2500 i expect a good .
> job. Here is what the comprehensive estimate/quote was for 9,500 FT2.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in a Top Dressing Estimate!
> I've included some background information on Top Dressing and how our process works. Your pricing is included below.
> 
> Top Dressing is one of the most beneficial services you can do for your lawn.
> Increases your lawn's natural resistance to disease
> Helps eliminate thatch
> Helps provide support to establish a stronger root system
> Helps level out small depressions in your lawn
> Why All Turf?
> We have been doing Top Dressing in the metro Atlanta area for the last 15 years and have Top Dressed over 1000+ lawns.
> One of the main, unique differences with our top dressing service: we use a 50/50 mix of white sand with earth food compost.
> Most competitors are using a river sand mix that can contain many different types of weed seeds, pebbles and can even bring disease into your lawn.
> How Does Top Dressing Work with All Turf?
> Here's what our Top Dressing Process looks like:
> 
> 1. All Turf will contact the customer before coming out for the Topdressing.
> 2. Customer will have lawn scalped, preferably around 1-2 inches at the highest.
> 3. All Turf will have material delivered to the front of your home.
> 4. All Turf will arrive and aerate the entire area that is being top dressed.
> 5. All Turf uses a professional top dressing applicator to apply the material at a rate of 1/4 to 1/2 inch depth over the lawn.
> 6. All Turf will inspect the lawn for holes and depressions throughout to hand-fill additional areas accordingly. (Generally not over 1-2 inch depth.)
> 7. All Turf will drag the lawn with a drag mat. This process will drag the dressing mixture into aeration holes so the material is not left in clumps.
> 8. Finally, All Turf will blow off all sidewalks and areas that have remnant material.
> 
> *Please note: small fenced-in areas and/or hillsides will be done by hand as the machine can not service those areas.
> *Topdressing is NOT the same as leveling or regrading your lawn. Its a process over time, and it will improve small depressions.
> 
> Top Dressing Aftercare
> Watering your lawn post-application is crucial to see the best results and allow the lawn to grow back through the top dressing material. Usually, you can expect 2-4 weeks to see regrowth. They are supposed to deliver end of the day
> 
> so I may call them tomorrow am and inform them that if they can't deliver what I was told, then just never mind.
> 
> Did you call up anyone at the company and complain about their quality of work and get a partial refund?


I mean, I suppose technically all of those things happened. This was probably more of an expectations vs reality problem on my end. I'm sure I got what I paid for (mostly), I think I just paid for something I didn't want, haha. The biggest issue for me was the material they used (and perhaps the quantity). I'm certain what they used is what they said- a mix of white sand and "earth food compost." My feedback on that though would be to include in their wording the fact that there are a ton of peanut shells in their "earth food compost" so that I can say, "no thanks" and either ask for something different or move on.

As far as the quote breakdown:

1) we had great communication, Cassie was great and so was the team of guys doing the work

2) my lawn was around 5/8" so much shorter than their required depth.

3) the material was delivered to the front of my home in a timely manner, the driver was courteous and very professional.

4) they did arrive and aerate the area- I was just hoping for a bit more depth especially given the giant core aerator they showed up with.

5) they do have a very nice ride on applicator with a great even throw. I would question the .25"-.5" depth because like I said, I honestly don't think they had enough material for my lawn size.

6) they did fill some of the deeper/bare spots with a shovel from a wheelbarrow which was nice.

7) they did make one pass with a drag mat, although honestly I'm not sure what more passes would have done since the material was spread so thin.

8) they did clean up after themselves very well.

I think the only thing that would technically warrant a complaint would be the quantity of material. The work was done quickly and efficiently, and after looking at the specific quote breakdown- they were within their contract. My biggest complaint about the composition of the material is probably still on me for not asking specifically what was in the mixture they were using. I just wanted to give you a heads up because it was a surprise to me.

All in all, I'm just bummed because I know if I had been able to do it myself, I would have been happier with the outcome. They seem like nice folks who have a good operation, just not what I'm looking for and I'm chalking this one up to a (somewhat expensive) lesson learned.


----------



## monsonman

ag_fishing said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this afternoon. Bumped up to .5" after a trip to the beautiful mountains of North Carolina for a golf trip.
> 
> I'll maintain here for a couple more weeks until its time to scalp, aerate and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm bentgrass (& KBG)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to try and maintain it lower than .5" this year after leveling?
Click to expand...

Yeah my ultimate goal would be somewhere around 3/8" but i've had it around .45" until now and it has done well and looked pretty good. Hoping another heavy sand treatment will make getting into the .350-.375 range doable.


----------



## ag_fishing

monsonman said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut this afternoon. Bumped up to .5" after a trip to the beautiful mountains of North Carolina for a golf trip.
> 
> I'll maintain here for a couple more weeks until its time to scalp, aerate and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm bentgrass (& KBG)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to try and maintain it lower than .5" this year after leveling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my ultimate goal would be somewhere around 3/8" but i've had it around .45" until now and it has done well and looked pretty good. Hoping another heavy sand treatment will make getting into the .350-.375 range doable.
Click to expand...

That'd be my goal as well. It's amazing how different it looks from .5" down to 3/8". I'd think pgr might be a necessity at that point


----------



## atticus

Highlife159 said:


> @atticus I remember someone saying that they had pretty good success mulching the peanut hulls with their rotary which helped them break down a little faster.


Cheers man, I'll give that a try.


----------



## jbcarter14

atticus said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm just bummed because I know if I had been able to do it myself, I would have been happier with the outcome. They seem like nice folks who have a good operation, just not what I'm looking for and I'm chalking this one up to a (somewhat expensive) lesson learned.
> 
> 
> 
> I will always do it myself now. A lot more work but you know what's being done. I'm in Austin and here are some pictures of the top dressing that was used. It looked like mulch.
Click to expand...


----------



## atticus

jbcarter14 said:


> I will always do it myself now. A lot more work but you know what's being done. I'm in Austin and here are some pictures of the top dressing that was used. It looked like mulch.


Yikes, that's crazy! I did read up on the Green Bros topdressing mix and they specifically mention that they use peanut hulls because they breakdown faster than wood chips, so I guess that's a thing?

I'm probably going to go back over it with a leveling rake on Friday as well as I can with my shoulder messed up. I'll also be mulching the shells with my HRX. Part of me wants to order some extra sand too I just don't think I can do my whole lawn with my shoulder the way it is right now.


----------



## ag_fishing

Put down Bifen XTs and Lesco Spectator fungicide. I think I've been pushing my Bermuda way too hard in the hopes of the bare spots filling in.


----------



## DocTodd

I jumped on the ztr and mowed. Accidentally sucked up and shredded a pvc cap off the septic system. But I digress, I ended up planting more in the back flower bed for the Mrs and dropped borders around the kids new swing set. 20" spikes into the clay with a 16 oz hammers wasn't too enjoyable. Got most of the spikes fully down before calling it quits for the evening. Have to order the mulch tomorrow. Anticipating something like 35 yds of play mulch to fill 40'x40'xalmost 8" deep.


----------



## Deltahedge

Finished up a 0.5" mow that I started last night. Later today I'm taking down to 0.25", aerate tomorrow, 21 tons of sand delivers on Saturday.


----------



## Dono1183

Not my lawn, but came across this clumping zoysia on vacation (at least I think it's zoysia).


----------



## baruman

I hit 5000 Sq feet of my lawn with nitrogen and weed and feed. I calculated it's 1.4 lbs of N.


----------



## Amoo316

Put down Fertilizer on the whole yard (.5#N 30-0-10) plus garden (10-10-10 + some of last year's 30-0-10 mixed in), Roto-tilled the garden, stick edged the driveway for the first time, blew off the driveway then put the corn in the ground and covered it over.

No pictures as I was spent afterwards....

Being gone From January through May for 9 weeks really has my lawn looking like crap. So glad to have a break to get things rolling again. Never put my corn in this late before, let alone first fert app of the year...

Forecasting rain tomorrow on and off all day, and since I put fert and seeds down, means we'll be dry as a bone and I'll be running sprinklers Saturday...


----------



## callmestevee_o

DocTodd said:


> I jumped on the ztr and mowed. Accidentally sucked up and shredded a pvc cap off the septic system. But I digress, I ended up planting more in the back flower bed for the Mrs and dropped borders around the kids new swing set. 20" spikes into the clay with a 16 oz hammers wasn't too enjoyable. Got most of the spikes fully down before calling it quits for the evening. Have to order the mulch tomorrow. Anticipating something like 35 yds of play mulch to fill 40'x40'xalmost 8" deep.


Great job! Just as a heads up, that's well over 1,000ft³ so you will probably be needing closer to 40yds. I usually stick to about 25ft³ per yard and end up with just a couple shovel portions left over


----------



## Hoghead22

Took the metal edge off my back flower bed and cut a live in into it with new mulch and a knockout rose bush


----------



## ionicatoms

Looks really good, @Hoghead22!


----------



## Reel_Alabama

ionicatoms said:


> Looks really good, @Hoghead22!


I agree. A natural edge is much more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Absolutely NOTHING! Enjoyed the emerald coast In Destin FL at our beach home. The ocean and beach were absolutely gorgeous. So relaxing!


----------



## atticus

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Absolutely NOTHING! Enjoyed the emerald coast In Destin FL at our beach home. The ocean and beach were absolutely gorgeous. So relaxing!


How did your topdressing go? Maybe bring home some of that beautiful white sand with you 😂


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

atticus said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOTHING! Enjoyed the emerald coast In Destin FL at our beach home. The ocean and beach were absolutely gorgeous. So relaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did your topdressing go? Maybe bring home some of that beautiful white sand with you 😂
Click to expand...

I cancelled my top dressing the day before they were supposed to come out (they were not happy). I decided to tackle it myself next weekend (and probably several evenings the following week) for less than half the cost, and with top dressing sand from gravelshop.com. (15 yards)
I wish there was someone out there that would top dress once I had the top dressing sand delivered, pay someone to spread and drag the lawn.


----------



## AFBiker2011

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Absolutely NOTHING! Enjoyed the emerald coast In Destin FL at our beach home. The ocean and beach were absolutely gorgeous. So relaxing!


Welcome to the neighborhood! The beach in Walton county was gorgeous this week.


----------



## BoostedFools

Mowed the emerald zoysia at 0.68". Some areas need to thicken up after coming out of dormancy.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

AFBiker2011 said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOTHING! Enjoyed the emerald coast In Destin FL at our beach home. The ocean and beach were absolutely gorgeous. So relaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the neighborhood! The beach in Walton county was gorgeous this week.
Click to expand...

Thanks, it sure was and hope it's the same for the next 3 days!!


----------



## monsonman

BoostedFools said:


> Mowed the emerald zoysia at 0.68". Some areas need to thicken up after coming out of dormancy.


This looks stunning @BoostedFools !

Looks like we could have had a TLF meetup! What a great weekend!


----------



## Dave Z

Finally getting soil temps in the 60's in NJ Zoysia is recovering from scalping. Mowed at 0.75" edged and trimmed. Starting to spoon feed NPK. Fungicide going down next.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Looks like we could have had a TLF meetup! What a great weekend!









[/quote]

Indeed! Thundershower came out of nowhere this afternoon and put a damper on the end of the weekend. Fortunately, we have 2 more full days to enjoy this amazing emerald coast.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Mowed and got everything moved into the new shed.


----------



## atticus

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> I cancelled my top dressing the day before they were supposed to come out (they were not happy). I decided to tackle it myself next weekend (and probably several evenings the following week) for less than half the cost, and with top dressing sand from gravelshop.com. (15 yards)
> I wish there was someone out there that would top dress once I had the top dressing sand delivered, pay someone to spread and drag the lawn.


Oof. Good for you. It's been almost a week for me and just looking out the back window still makes me grumpy. I think tomorrow's the day I introduce the HRX to all those damn peanut shells.


----------



## falconsfan

I was applying PGR and Feature this morning and a lady stopped while walking her dog. I thought she was going to compliment my lawn but she actually said she loved my flag! That's a first for me. Said it makes her smile every time she walks by. I have had a flag up on a 15 foot pole for over 15 years. I replace the flag every year and recently added a solar light topper. What a great way to start the day.


----------



## Jerry_G

Removed several wheelbarrow loads of gravel around the mailbox this weekend. Leveled with sand then plugged it today. Also used several a many plugs to fill the depression before adding sand.
How long we think? 3 weeks?


----------



## monsonman

Diagnals today @ 5/8" - Then sprayed N, Iron, sedgehammer and bifen










Love how the color changes as the sun starts going down.


----------



## SeanBB

Fed the tortoise in the spot where I burned the lawn. Loves raspberries! Cut and dethatched this weekend.


----------



## cnet24

Returned after a beach vacation and double cut at .350". Put down first PGR app of the season prior to leaving and had great regulation which allowed me to stay at my target HOC. Need to verticut soon. Seed heads were greatly suppressed but still present which caused a grey cast after the mow.


----------



## ag_fishing

cnet24 said:


> Returned after a beach vacation and double cut at .350". Put down first PGR app of the season prior to leaving and had great regulation which allowed me to stay at my target HOC. Need to verticut soon. Seed heads were greatly suppressed but still present which caused a grey cast after the mow.


Is PGR a necessity to maintain at that low height all summer?


----------



## mallu

Hi everyone! Excited to post my lawn pics since I've been eyeing everyone else for a few years now!!
I cut at 2in, according to the Ryobi mower. Not sure how accurate that is. I just know that it's Bermuda, I don't know what type it is.

https://i.imgur.com/fQ5Io8w.jpeg

https://i.imgur.com/UwKfsaZ.jpeg

I also planted some David Austin roses in one of my flower beds since it's pretty bare this season, I forgot to plant some wildflower seeds at the beginning of the season so it's being overrun with Bermuda runners.

https://i.imgur.com/RcPKj9R.jpeg

I also dropped some pre-emergent last week since I never got to do it before. Also, hit the front and back with Celsius and Sedgehammer. Still got a few stragglers to hit towards the end of the week and maybe cut once more and take it down a bit. It'll only be in the low 90's in Dallas this week. 
Happy mowing everyone!


----------



## DocTodd

callmestevee_o said:


> DocTodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I jumped on the ztr and mowed. Accidentally sucked up and shredded a pvc cap off the septic system. But I digress, I ended up planting more in the back flower bed for the Mrs and dropped borders around the kids new swing set. 20" spikes into the clay with a 16 oz hammers wasn't too enjoyable. Got most of the spikes fully down before calling it quits for the evening. Have to order the mulch tomorrow. Anticipating something like 35 yds of play mulch to fill 40'x40'xalmost 8" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! Just as a heads up, that's well over 1,000ft³ so you will probably be needing closer to 40yds. I usually stick to about 25ft³ per yard and end up with just a couple shovel portions left over
Click to expand...

Thanks, Steve! I ended up getting 25 yards delivered (the most they could put in one dump truck). Took 5 hours of back pain to pitch it into a wheelbarrow and smooth it out. That amount got me about 4-5" thick. I'll probably add a pickup truck load every month or so until it gets mostly full so as to avoid the heavy delivery costs. I'd like to get it up to within about an inch of the top.


----------



## ag_fishing

Rented the Classen Power rake from Home Depot, bagged what was pulled up, then mowed with my GM at about .375". No pics as it was 99 degrees today and currently recovering inside.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Fence going in! 


Losing a lot of yard, but gaining a safe space for my boy and dog. Less to mow, need to find out how to cap some sprinklers I have in the back.


----------



## Dono1183

ag_fishing said:


> Rented the Classen Power rake from Home Depot, bagged what was pulled up, then mowed with my GM at about .375". No pics as it was 99 degrees today and currently recovering inside.


Nice! I'm curious to see how it goes for you after having used that specific machine.


----------



## ag_fishing

Dono1183 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rented the Classen Power rake from Home Depot, bagged what was pulled up, then mowed with my GM at about .375". No pics as it was 99 degrees today and currently recovering inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm curious to see how it goes for you after having used that specific machine.
Click to expand...

I had it on the middle setting and it was TOUGH on the yard. It had the flail blades instead of verticutting blades. Took a lot out, but I can see the difference when I water and it's actually getting down to the soil instead of sitting on top of the grass/thatch. We have rain chances for 4-5 days starting Saturday, so I'm hoping rain and cooler temps get it back to where it should be


----------



## Twodollarblue

falconsfan said:


> I was applying PGR and Feature this morning and a lady stopped while walking her dog. I thought she was going to compliment my lawn but she actually said she loved my flag! That's a first for me. Said it makes her smile every time she walks by. I have had a flag up on a 15 foot pole for over 15 years. I replace the flag every year and recently added a solar light topper. What a great way to start the day.


Do we get to see this flag?


----------



## Mewwwda

ag_fishing said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rented the Classen Power rake from Home Depot, bagged what was pulled up, then mowed with my GM at about .375". No pics as it was 99 degrees today and currently recovering inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm curious to see how it goes for you after having used that specific machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it on the middle setting and it was TOUGH on the yard. It had the flail blades instead of verticutting blades. Took a lot out, but I can see the difference when I water and it's actually getting down to the soil instead of sitting on top of the grass/thatch. We have rain chances for 4-5 days starting Saturday, so I'm hoping rain and cooler temps get it back to where it should be
Click to expand...

Got any pics of what it looked like after a pass? Was it pulling out stolons or was it just dead "thatch"?

I'm curious if I could rent one to sprig a pretty large area.


----------



## falconsfan

Twodollarblue said:


> falconsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was applying PGR and Feature this morning and a lady stopped while walking her dog. I thought she was going to compliment my lawn but she actually said she loved my flag! That's a first for me. Said it makes her smile every time she walks by. I have had a flag up on a 15 foot pole for over 15 years. I replace the flag every year and recently added a solar light topper. What a great way to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get to see this flag?
Click to expand...

Here ya go, the breeze cooperated just for the pic!


----------



## Twodollarblue

@falconsfan Awesome !!!!


----------



## Redtwin

@falconsfan That's a great shot and angle!


----------



## baruman

Water, water, water. Will most likely have a killer water bill for May,


----------



## Twodollarblue

@baruman Looking at my water usage I am going to easily double May 2021's usage.


----------



## baruman

Ouchie!!!


----------



## Slim 1938

Gave her a mow and edge. Hasn't rained in months here and the wind blows daily. Overall it looks alright but been doing some spot leveling to fix some damage areas from army worms last summer.


----------



## Jeep4life

@Twodollarblue and @baruman - I also am dreading the upcoming water bill for this month. It's going to be VERY bad. REALLY hoping for rain later this weekend into next week!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Jeep4life said:


> @Twodollarblue and @baruman - I also am dreading the upcoming water bill for this month. It's going to be VERY bad. REALLY hoping for rain later this weekend into next week!


Same here! We are supposed to get rain starting Saturday into Sunday and throughout the 1st half of the week.
1/2"-3/4" is expected and will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kenny Penny

This has been an interesting thread for me to read. I'm a novice and just starting to take care of my lawn this year. I want to aerate my lawn because I know I have some compacted areas. It seems like I can't go wrong with backfilling with sand. Although there are some badly uneven areas, leveling isn't my goal. I just want to get the soil in the best condition possible.

That said, is the general rule of thumb to use 1 cubic yard per 1k sq.ft?

Thanks everyone!

@jbcarter14 @atticus


----------



## Redtwin

Kenny Penny said:


> That said, is the general rule of thumb to use 1 cubic yard per 1k sq.ft?


Yes, that is the general amount for leveling. I'd use that amount if you are just topdressing but if you are filling aeration holes or doing serious leveling I would round up or maybe tack on another yard for good measure.


----------



## Kenny Penny

Redtwin said:


> Kenny Penny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said, is the general rule of thumb to use 1 cubic yard per 1k sq.ft?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the general amount for leveling. I'd use that amount if you are just topdressing but if you are filling aeration holes or doing serious leveling I would round up or maybe tack on another yard for good measure.
Click to expand...

Great. Thanks, sir.


----------



## atticus

Kenny Penny said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Penny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said, is the general rule of thumb to use 1 cubic yard per 1k sq.ft?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the general amount for leveling. I'd use that amount if you are just topdressing but if you are filling aeration holes or doing serious leveling I would round up or maybe tack on another yard for good measure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Thanks, sir.
Click to expand...

I'll second that advice. If it's your first time plan for more than you think you need. If you have large uneven spots or any big holes you'd be surprised how quickly you can go through a load of sand.


----------



## jbcarter14

atticus said:


> Kenny Penny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the general amount for leveling. I'd use that amount if you are just topdressing but if you are filling aeration holes or doing serious leveling I would round up or maybe tack on another yard for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Thanks, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll second that advice. If it's your first time plan for more than you think you need. If you have large uneven spots or any big holes you'd be surprised how quickly you can go through a load of sand.
Click to expand...

Yes that's a good starting point. Leveling is definitely a multi stage process. Your first time your yard will eat it up. You can always get more sand.


----------



## Kenny Penny

So just to check my calculation - this bag is .33 cubic yards. 3 of those equal 1 cubic yard, and my lawn is 4K square feet, meaning at a minimum, I would need 12 of those bags. And this is just to backfill my aeration holes.

Am I on the right track? That sure is a lot of sand.


----------



## baruman

After waterning yesterday, taking some advice from here and being very very patient and allowing my lawn to recover from all the stuff I have put down. On a positive note, I can probably count the weeds on one hand,


----------



## klsmith259

Kenny Penny said:


> So just to check my calculation - this bag is .33 cubic yards. 3 of those equal 1 cubic yard, and my lawn is 4K square feet, meaning at a minimum, I would need 12 of those bags. And this is just to backfill my aeration holes.
> 
> Am I on the right track? That sure is a lot of sand.


You are on the right track. 1 cubic yard of sand is roughly 2700lbs. 1 ton = 2000lbs. Usually, 1 ton/1K square feet. A little less than 12 depending.


----------



## Kenny Penny

Thank you @klsmith259 . That is a crazy amount of sand! And a crazy amount of dollars. Makes me wonder if it's really worth it.


----------



## pp6000v2

Kenny Penny said:


> Thank you @klsmith259 . That is a crazy amount of sand! And a crazy amount of dollars. Makes me wonder if it's really worth it.


Have you called mulch/rock/sand supply houses? The per yard/ton cost at Home Depot is many times more than any of my local places that sell bulk sands, even after delivery costs are added in.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn

Spread 4 yards of sand on the front yard. It could have taken 6 easily


----------



## Kenny Penny

pp6000v2 said:


> Kenny Penny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @klsmith259 . That is a crazy amount of sand! And a crazy amount of dollars. Makes me wonder if it's really worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you called mulch/rock/sand supply houses? The per yard/ton cost at Home Depot is many times more than any of my local places that sell bulk sands, even after delivery costs are added in.
Click to expand...

So far I have only found one near me, and they don't have masonry/building sand. What they have is 2-S, which he told me is more coarse than masonry sand. Whether that would be acceptable for this job, I don't know.

I got a quote from a company I found online called Gravelshop of just under $600 for the amount I supposedly need. Which isn't super bad, I guess. Does anybody here have experience with them?


----------



## klsmith259

Kenny Penny said:


> pp6000v2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Penny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @klsmith259 . That is a crazy amount of sand! And a crazy amount of dollars. Makes me wonder if it's really worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you called mulch/rock/sand supply houses? The per yard/ton cost at Home Depot is many times more than any of my local places that sell bulk sands, even after delivery costs are added in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I have only found one near me, and they don't have masonry/building sand. What they have is 2-S, which he told me is more coarse than masonry sand. Whether that would be acceptable for this job, I don't know.
> 
> I got a quote from a company I found online called Gravelshop of just under $600 for the amount I supposedly need. Which isn't super bad, I guess. Does anybody here have experience with them?
Click to expand...

Even around Atlanta, the cost per ton of sand is $45-60. I saw in another thread someone mentioned gravelshop. Do you have local landscape supply stores? River sand works as well, but I prefer white sand. 4 tons of sand goes quickly. It's not that bad, but 3 is more tolerable if you are moving manually 

@Mightyquinn Aren't you in NC? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mightyquinn

klsmith259 said:


> @Mightyquinn Aren't you in NC? Any suggestions?


Yes, that's why I said about the price can vary by location. I would look around for a local quarry and get it from them directly.


----------



## Kenny Penny

@Mightyquinn is there anyone in NC in particular you've had experience with?


----------



## Kenny Penny

@Blake_DFWlawn what kind of sand do you use? My next project is to aerate and maybe backfill with sand. I've been asking around for opinions on type of sand to use or whether to use any at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Kenny Penny said:


> @Mightyquinn is there anyone in NC in particular you've had experience with?


Yes, I have been getting my sand from 401 Sand Company in Raeford,NC for all my top dressing projects over the years. Even though their prices have gone up recently, they are still the best deal around. I just had 8 yards of masonry sand delivered today for $197. They have a 6 yd minimum and I think they will deliver up to 12 yds in a load. (12yds is the most I have ever gotten from them). I do remember that the 12yds was not much more than the 8 yds at the time.


----------



## BvilleGrass

Starting to see a few witches brooms, so I got out the miticide and spot treated.

I like to mow, collect clippings, and wet the turf before spraying for mites.

Took a pic after the mow. Looking good for early in the year. 3/16"


----------



## spud

Dang BvilleGrass! Looking great.


----------



## BvilleGrass

@spud Thanks!

I've been fighting persistent fungus issues and Bermuda Stunt Mites the last few years, so it feels like I'm always in the yard either mowing or treating.

But on the whole it is doing pretty well!

I did a major sand level last year. 12 yards on my 11k/sq ft. Was pretty disappointed at the lack of difference it made. So I'm not sure I can get myself energized to do it again.

Think I might just get 2-3 yards per year and spot level my trouble areas from here on out.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Cursing the lawn gods. Mid cut in the backyard, clutch belt on my Mclane craps the bed and of course I had no spare. Luckily I had my Honda to finish the job and thank goodness the front had already been cut. If anyone is debating whether to get a reel mower do it. This is a minor inconvenience for a superior cut. Don't believe me look at the difference in cut quality of a reel (left) cut at 5/8"s with zero scalp marks versus rotary (right) cut at 3/4"s with waves of scalp marks.


----------



## Twodollarblue

rockwalltxguy said:


>


@rockwalltxguy Seeing is believing.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Put down Ironite (2 bags in front & 2 bags in back) (20KFT2) and .25 lbs on N with ProPeat fertilizer in anticipation of the rain we are suppose to get starting tomorrow and well into every day next week (Thursday). Spread 24 bales of pine straw in huge front Island. Fitness app said I walked 7 miles today! Worn out.


----------



## DocTodd

rockwalltxguy said:


> Cursing the lawn gods. Mid cut in the backyard, clutch belt on my Mclane craps the bed and of course I had no spare. Luckily I had my Honda to finish the job and thank goodness the front had already been cut. If anyone is debating whether to get a reel mower do it. This is a minor inconvenience for a superior cut. Don't believe me look at the difference in cut quality of a reel (left) cut at 5/8"s with zero scalp marks versus rotary (right) cut at 3/4"s with waves of scalp marks.


Seeing is believing is so true. Kicking myself for buying the ZTR. Should've purchased the ZTR down a level for the pasture and saved some $ for a riding reel.


----------



## DocTodd

BvilleGrass said:


> Starting to see a few witches brooms, so I got out the miticide and spot treated.
> 
> I like to mow, collect clippings, and wet the turf before spraying for mites.
> 
> Took a pic after the mow. Looking good for early in the year. 3/16"


Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## cnet24

Double cut amongst other random lawn activities


----------



## Jeep4life

That's an AWESOME looking lawn @BvilleGrass!!


----------



## TifTufTrent

Mowed, PGR, then friggin enjoyed it for a bit with the princess.


----------



## BvilleGrass

Thanks @Jeep4life !

I follow your lawn journal. I love your yard and beds!


----------



## SeanBB

Took the chickies for a spin around the yard. They scalped to 1/4"! Also fresh cut on the lawn.


----------



## monsonman

SeanBB said:


> Took the chickies for a spin around the yard. They scalped to 1/4"! Also fresh cut on the lawn.


Your Paspalum is looking nice!


----------



## SeanBB

@monsonman thanks so much! Couple of bad spots from winter but looking better every day. No fungus this year and only 1 spray so far. Yippee!


----------



## Jeep4life

BvilleGrass said:


> Thanks @Jeep4life !
> 
> I follow your lawn journal. I love your yard and beds!


Thanks for the follow and compliments! I'm following your journal as well


----------



## MGC

SeanBB said:


> Took the chickies for a spin around the yard. They scalped to 1/4"! Also fresh cut on the lawn.


the feather quality on ur yard birds look great, i also keep a few backyard hens for eggs the turf not to shabby either :thumbup:


----------



## SeanBB

@MGC yes they are really cool, our first birds. They just hit 9 weeks old! Kids are having a blast with them. I like them as well, but boy oh boy do they make a mess and destroy my plants. For some reason they REALLY like blueberry leaves...grrrrr...


----------



## baruman

Performed runner transplant surgery in several bare spots in anticipation of more rain tonight (yay!!!). Will have to do several more.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

spot treated nut sedge in areas of my emerald Zoysia with Sedgehammer.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

lil plug project. You know TifTuf had to hit you with the 1 foot root.


----------



## ag_fishing

Enjoyed a couple days off mowing to just admire it after 2.25" of rain since Sunday morning. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about HOC though. Part of me wants to raise it to 5/8 or 3/4", but I don't think it'll look good with an 11 blade reel. Also sprayed Air8 Monday evening and got it watered in with Mother Nature instead of the sprinklers.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Trying to get my backyard to be presentable. Citra Blue. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kicker

ItsMeStevenP said:


> Trying to get my backyard to be presentable. Citra Blue. Fingers crossed.


Personally, and this is just a suggestion of what I would do, Is take a machete or other tool and cut those sod pieces into 2x2,3x3,4x4, whatever size pieces and physically plant them into the ground across the areas instead of just checkerboarding large sod pieces on top of the soil.

Essentially turn the sod into plugs, plant the plugs in the ground. I'm not going to say that it'll fill in any quicker than just the sod pieces but at least there won't be as much "unevenness" in the end result.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Kicker said:


> ItsMeStevenP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get my backyard to be presentable. Citra Blue. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, and this is just a suggestion of what I would do, Is take a machete or other tool and cut those sod pieces into 2x2,3x3,4x4, whatever size pieces and physically plant them into the ground across the areas instead of just checkerboarding large sod pieces on top of the soil.
> 
> Essentially turn the sod into plugs, plant the plugs in the ground. I'm not going to say that it'll fill in any quicker than just the sod pieces but at least there won't be as much "unevenness" in the end result.
Click to expand...

Do you think it will be obvious that I did this?


----------



## Kicker

ItsMeStevenP said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItsMeStevenP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get my backyard to be presentable. Citra Blue. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, and this is just a suggestion of what I would do, Is take a machete or other tool and cut those sod pieces into 2x2,3x3,4x4, whatever size pieces and physically plant them into the ground across the areas instead of just checkerboarding large sod pieces on top of the soil.
> 
> Essentially turn the sod into plugs, plant the plugs in the ground. I'm not going to say that it'll fill in any quicker than just the sod pieces but at least there won't be as much "unevenness" in the end result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think it will be obvious that I did this?
Click to expand...

I think it'll leave an undesired appearance after mowing (if left as is and not sand leveled), also leaving it this way may delay the initial spreading of the sod as the edges could dry out since it's exposed.

just my .02.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Would it be better to combine them
And not checkerboard?


----------



## monsonman

ag_fishing said:


> Enjoyed a couple days off mowing to just admire it after 2.25" of rain since Sunday morning. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about HOC though. Part of me wants to raise it to 5/8 or 3/4", but I don't think it'll look good with an 11 blade reel. Also sprayed Air8 Monday evening and got it watered in with Mother Nature instead of the sprinklers.


My celebration still looks good mowing at 5/8" with a 10 blade, i think you would be fine with the 11 blade at that height.


----------



## Meximusprime

monsonman said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a couple days off mowing to just admire it after 2.25" of rain since Sunday morning. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about HOC though. Part of me wants to raise it to 5/8 or 3/4", but I don't think it'll look good with an 11 blade reel. Also sprayed Air8 Monday evening and got it watered in with Mother Nature instead of the sprinklers.
> 
> 
> 
> My celebration still looks good mowing at 5/8" with a 10 blade, i think you would be fine with the 11 blade at that height.
Click to expand...

I second the 5/8 HOC. That is my sweet spot on my celebration.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Telling myself to trust the process and not freak out!!! It went from looking great to beat up.

Had the lawn aerated today and took my first chance at verticutting on the side section. Picked up the plugs (personal preference) and did a double pass with the verticutter. Then went over it with my rotary to pick up debris, and then hit it with the reel. It looks super smooth and almost produced a tighter looking cut, but is definitely thinner in areas. I'm under regulation right now so I hope it fills in laterally. Looks like a HOC reset or light scalp!

Before:



After:


----------



## ag_fishing

monsonman said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a couple days off mowing to just admire it after 2.25" of rain since Sunday morning. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about HOC though. Part of me wants to raise it to 5/8 or 3/4", but I don't think it'll look good with an 11 blade reel. Also sprayed Air8 Monday evening and got it watered in with Mother Nature instead of the sprinklers.
> 
> 
> 
> My celebration still looks good mowing at 5/8" with a 10 blade, i think you would be fine with the 11 blade at that height.
Click to expand...

I think I'll give it a go this weekend and hold at 5/8 for the month of June to see how it looks.


----------



## Dono1183

ag_fishing said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a couple days off mowing to just admire it after 2.25" of rain since Sunday morning. I'm not sure what I'm going to do about HOC though. Part of me wants to raise it to 5/8 or 3/4", but I don't think it'll look good with an 11 blade reel. Also sprayed Air8 Monday evening and got it watered in with Mother Nature instead of the sprinklers.
> 
> 
> 
> My celebration still looks good mowing at 5/8" with a 10 blade, i think you would be fine with the 11 blade at that height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll give it a go this weekend and hold at 5/8 for the month of June to see how it looks.
Click to expand...

@ag_fishing, looking forward to seeing how it goes!


----------



## Humbert810

Stared at my neighbors flooded yard that I offered to help fix by burying a drain line across my front lawn to the storm drain before I seeded this spring….

To my lawn? Nothing it's been raining for 3 days! Will be cutting tonight after work probably 2 cuts and then will be waiting a little while and getting Celsius down!





I did get a bad stator diagnosed and ordered for the boat yesterday though!


----------



## Reel_Alabama

I aerated yesterday, collected my cores and cut it down from 5/8" to 1/2". I spread 5 tons of sand today and now I'm enjoying a much deserved bourbon.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

*********** the Mclane and got a fresh cut in. I'm starting to notice color variation in my grass. Any thoughts as to the cause?


----------



## DocTodd

Yesterday:
Shoveled out 3 wheel barrow loads of gravel, rocks, and leftover bricks out of the backyard. 
Had local dirt guy come and do finish grade around the backyard and perimeter of the house in prep for sod.
Swept the new pool about 4 times to get all the dirt cleaned up in some absolutely insane winds we are having. 
Also ran a half dozen short bursts through the irrigation system to "water down" the dirt and decrease the amount blown into the pool.
Got a quick mow in before dinner.

Today:
Sweep the pool another xyz times
Plant 3 trees
Edge and trim the lawn
Put down fertilizer


----------



## Dono1183

Went from this:

To this:

And got the pile that was at the bottom of the hill too. It was dusty work to be sure.


----------



## agrassman

Sprayed PGR, Fungicide and Bifen.

Does anyone else love the smell of PGR?


----------



## Redtwin

Finally cleaned and pressure washed my sidewalk. I still need to edge...
Photos were taken at different times of the day so the grass color is different.


----------



## Humbert810

Threw down some flagship at 1 lb N per 1000. Put down another granular insecticide treatment. Watered in. Discovered a few junk new sprinkler nozzles that will need changed soon.


----------



## NiallNOR

Checked a seed from off top of soil after five days of constant rain and the soil soggy at around 55 ° average (sometimes upper 40's at night), and I'm just not sure if all that soaking damaged them (Scott's Sun and Shade Cool Season w/blue coating to retain moisture). Germination looks to have begun but I'm new to this.


----------



## ag_fishing

Cut down to .3125" to try and reset after falling behind on mowing. There was almost no scalping which was interesting and that was the best I have seen my grass stripe all year. Also hit a rusted construction nail that somehow buried into the ground by the street. Luckily it was rusted enough that the greensmaster sliced right through it and I didn't find any damage. Did send up a pretty good spark when I hit it.


----------



## Redtwin

ag_fishing said:


> Cut down to .3125" to try and reset after falling behind on mowing. There was almost no scalping which was interesting and that was the best I have seen my grass stripe all year. Also hit a rusted construction nail that somehow buried into the ground by the street. Luckily it was rusted enough that the greensmaster sliced right through it and I didn't find any damage. Did send up a pretty good spark when I hit it.


I've heard stories of Greensmasters cutting pennies in half with no damage. I'm not willing to try it on mine though.


----------



## ag_fishing

Redtwin said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut down to .3125" to try and reset after falling behind on mowing. There was almost no scalping which was interesting and that was the best I have seen my grass stripe all year. Also hit a rusted construction nail that somehow buried into the ground by the street. Luckily it was rusted enough that the greensmaster sliced right through it and I didn't find any damage. Did send up a pretty good spark when I hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard stories of Greensmasters cutting pennies in half with no damage. I'm not willing to try it on mine though.
Click to expand...

Mine has to be part cat with how many lives it's had running over the most random things. Rusty nail, random bolt, random washer. I plan on replacing with an 8 blade reel after this season anyways, but don't feel like messing with that ahead of schedule


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut front lawn (Emerald Zoysia) and applied first ever PGR application (T-Nex at 0.25 oz/gal per 1K FT2) with Chapin 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Took longer than I thought it would to spray 11,500 FT2. Need to look into getting a 3-4 nozzle boom sprayer to attach to the back of my riding mower. I think that will give me a more uniform distribution and would not have to mix 4 separate batches for just my front area. May need to check out what tractor supply has.


----------



## atticus

Did a quick cut at .75 before heading out of town. The grass seems to have made it back through the topdressing although there are still a million dang peanut hulls everywhere from that topdressing mix.
The grass grew through the topdressing kinda unevenly so I'm having to slowly work my HOC back down. Don't wanna do a hard reset at this point in the season.


----------



## FATC1TY

Redtwin said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut down to .3125" to try and reset after falling behind on mowing. There was almost no scalping which was interesting and that was the best I have seen my grass stripe all year. Also hit a rusted construction nail that somehow buried into the ground by the street. Luckily it was rusted enough that the greensmaster sliced right through it and I didn't find any damage. Did send up a pretty good spark when I hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard stories of Greensmasters cutting pennies in half with no damage. I'm not willing to try it on mine though.
Click to expand...

My kids have thrown change and bottle caps in the grass. I have cut them clean in half without issue.

Last year I got my roof replaced, and walked and walked with a magnetic roller to get any of them up. Mainly to avoid stepping on, but also reel mowing. Weeks later, I found some that worked their way to the mower blade. Sheared them up easy, but does make quite the noise.


----------



## BvilleGrass

Mowed (0.4") and broadcast spectracide @1.6 lb/k as I've started seeing some ant damage.

Also put down Milo at 0.5 lb/k of N rate. I've been trying keep my N especially low early in the season this year to see if I can prolong having to verticut/reset HOC. Last year I had to reset in early July.


----------



## Highlife159

atticus said:


> Did a quick cut at .75 before heading out of town. The grass seems to have made it back through the topdressing although there are still a million dang peanut hulls everywhere from that topdressing mix.
> The grass grew through the topdressing kinda unevenly so I'm having to slowly work my HOC back down. Don't wanna do a hard reset at this point in the season.


At this point would you recommend using green bros now that you've experienced the peanut shells?


----------



## atticus

Highlife159 said:


> At this point would you recommend using green bros now that you've experienced the peanut shells?


Definite no on their "topdressing mix." The peanut shells are an eyesore, irritating to mow with a reel and are still very present in my lawn three and a half weeks later. I get that their purpose is an added nitrogen source, but I spend plenty of money on sources of nitrogen that I can regulate more closely that also have the benefit of not being peanut shells. The company I used to topdress the lawn didn't let me know there would be peanut shells in the mix they used or I would have declined from the start.

ALL THAT SAID- The delivery driver from Green Bros. who dropped off the load was prompt, courteous and, I would say, went above and beyond to make sure he dropped it in a good location. They also have a great reputation from people I know who have used them in the past as a landscape supply company. In the future I do plan to use them again, but I will be getting straight sand rather than any sort of mix.


----------



## Highlife159

atticus said:


> Highlife159 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point would you recommend using green bros now that you've experienced the peanut shells?
> 
> 
> 
> Definite no on their "topdressing mix." The peanut shells are an eyesore, irritating to mow with a reel and are still very present in my lawn three and a half weeks later. I get that their purpose is an added nitrogen source, but I spend plenty of money on sources of nitrogen that I can regulate more closely that also have the benefit of not being peanut shells. The company I used to topdress the lawn didn't let me know there would be peanut shells in the mix they used or I would have declined from the start.
> 
> ALL THAT SAID- The delivery driver from Green Bros. who dropped off the load was prompt, courteous and, I would say, went above and beyond to make sure he dropped it in a good location. They also have a great reputation from people I know who have used them in the past as a landscape supply company. In the future I do plan to use them again, but I will be getting straight sand rather than any sort of mix.
Click to expand...

That's good to know. I'm planning on leveling later this year and I'll probably get the sand from them since they're right down the road.


----------



## Humbert810

Cut it. Can't wait to level this thing and get a reel mower some day!


----------



## M3ntalATX

12 yards of sand delivered for tomorrow


----------



## itsmejson

M3ntalATX said:


> 12 yards of sand delivered for tomorrow


Best of luck to you! I had 10 yards and couldn't finish everything.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

I got my first cut in after leveling 6 days ago at 1/2". After the cut I went back and hit a few spots that could use more sand.


----------



## Twodollarblue

First leveling on the 2021 install.


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed edged trimmed maintaining at 3/4 in hoc. pgr going down later this week


----------



## Getting Fat

Twodollarblue said:


> First leveling on the 2021 install.


I really like your property


----------



## Twodollarblue

Getting Fat said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> First leveling on the 2021 install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your property
Click to expand...

Thank you @Getting Fat.


----------



## MGC

Twodollarblue said:


> First leveling on the 2021 install.
> 
> 
> i like it too , kinda modern contemporary kinda cabin in the woods ... nice


----------



## Getting Fat

MGC said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> First leveling on the 2021 install.
> 
> 
> i like it too , kinda modern contemporary kinda cabin in the woods ... nice
> 
> 
> 
> right? I want to airbnb there and take my kids hiking in the forest
Click to expand...


----------



## Slim 1938

Got tired of seeing white haze from seed heads so scalped as low as my 25" cal trimmer will go in every direction.


----------



## Jeep4life

Double-cut the front, single cut the back, applied 2nd PGR app of the season, gave the red dogwood a haircut and finished the day picking some raspberries along with the first couple blackberries.


----------



## SeanBB

@Jeep4life smart to cage them in!

I moved sprinkler heads to prep for my deck and paver pathway build (all tiny BTW). Lost about 10sqft of turf so not as bad as expected. Framed in the deck after the posts got leveled. A productive day (which is rare for me these days), the wife even got involved so that was awesome.


----------



## Jeep4life

SeanBB said:


> @Jeep4life smart to cage them in!


Works with the birds, but no matter how many times I check for holes there's a chipmunk that somehow continues to get in and steal blueberries. Crafty little creatures!


----------



## baruman

Currently on a conference cal from home and watching it absolutely POuR down rain! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## ag_fishing

baruman said:


> Currently on a conference cal from home and watching it absolutely POuR down rain! 😁😁😁😁


Wish I could say the same. 14 day forecast shows all 100+ and no rain whatsoever


----------



## Dono1183

ag_fishing said:


> baruman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on a conference cal from home and watching it absolutely POuR down rain! 😁😁😁😁
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could say the same. 14 day forecast shows all 100+ and no rain whatsoever
Click to expand...

Ain't it rough??? It was 102 here today. 😬😬


----------



## Saints

Dave Z said:


> Mowed edged trimmed maintaining at 3/4 in hoc. pgr going down later this week


Looking really good. Is that zoysia? It's cut off in your bio, and what kind?


----------



## ag_fishing

Dono1183 said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baruman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on a conference cal from home and watching it absolutely POuR down rain! 😁😁😁😁
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could say the same. 14 day forecast shows all 100+ and no rain whatsoever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't it rough??? It was 102 here today. 😬😬
Click to expand...

Man. I was ready for warm weather after yet another big cold front this past February, but I didn't mean 100s to start off June


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

baruman said:


> Currently on a conference cal from home and watching it absolutely POuR down rain! 😁😁😁😁


You were part of the fortunate ones! Not a drop of rain just north of Atlanta for my lawn,


----------



## Dave Z

@Saints Thank you it's Meyer Zoysia with the crazy spring weather we've had it's been slower then usual filling in.


----------



## ImBoosted

@Dave Z Drought and hot? We pretty much skipped spring where I am. Went from decent weather to 90+ and 2-3 weeks at a time of drought intermittently within two weeks. Unfortunate.


----------



## DFW245

Slim 1938 said:


> Got tired of seeing white haze from seed heads so scalped as low as my 25" cal trimmer will go in every direction.


omg thats scalped? Looks like a putting green to me!! lol Might be the nicest looking scalped lawn ive ever seen


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Cut some grass.


----------



## DFW245

rockwalltxguy said:


> Cut some grass.


That's right, you're just right up the street from me. Looking nice!!


----------



## monsonman

Sand delivery: Check
Scalp: Check
Core Aerate: Check
Retrieve Cores: Check
32-0-0 Down: Check

Tomorrow the sand goes down


----------



## HeinekenHazed

Put out some sedgehammer (thanks to those that answered on the weed I'd thread!) And admired my humble Bermuda lawn, my neighbor on the left there uses True "green" 😕


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut front and back 1 week after 1st application of T-Nex. Happy with the growth suppression. Clippings were only 1/8 - 3/16" and not the entire lawn. Both Emerald and Zenith Zoysia received the same amount 0.25 oz per 1K ft2, and both varieties growth was regulated about the same, maybe slightly less on the Zenith which is a wider blade and grows more aggressively than emerald.

Front yard - Emerald


Back yard -Zenith


Pics after mowing:


----------



## WillyT

Charity mow to encourage lateral growth at 1/2 inch.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Mowed the front yard for the first time since leveling a week ago. 




Mowed the backyard which is nothing more than the dog's playground. Still need to finish this project and get the flower beds renovated between turf and fence.


----------



## FATC1TY

Twodollarblue said:


> Mowed the front yard for the first time since leveling a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the backyard which is nothing more than the dog's playground. Still need to finish this project and get the flower beds renovated between turf and fence.


Great lookin GSP! Mine loves to tear up the yard as well!


----------



## Easyluck

Double cut the bluemuda.


----------



## Vandy

Easyluck said:


> Double cut the bluemuda.


Looking thick!! What's your HOC?


----------



## Easyluck

Vandy said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double cut the bluemuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking thick!! What's your HOC?
Click to expand...

I just raised it to 2 inches from 1.75. Expecting 100 degree weather next several days.


----------



## Kdaves12

As much as I love my Toro ProStripe, it does begin to struggle at 0.82" with some scalping here & there...
PGR would probably help this, but I have not attempted that process yet.
I think I would have to mow every 3 days in order to avoid this, which I am fine with, but there is no room for skipping 
(I went 4 days in this picture).


----------



## Humbert810

Lowered HOC back to 1"
Applied RGS 6oz/1000
Applied GreenePunch at 16oz/1000
Gave it a drink! It's over 100°F heat index here this week!


----------



## Herring

I have the water going after a mow with these high temps, going to try and apply some fertilizer in the evening.


----------



## Wax0589

Mowed backyard down to 0.625" after I finished with this French drain on the north side of the house.


----------



## falconsfan

PGR in the am, mowed after 7pm in 91 degree heat. Thought about a double cut but no way. Need rain and lower temps, too soon for this 90-100 degree weather.


----------



## Pannellde

Mowed yesterday afternoon and watering this AM in an effort to beat the heat.


----------



## eyeage

Mowed it and asked questions about it.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Gave up on 17/32nds and moved up to about 5/8. Probably should have thrown in the towel about a month ago. Lawn lost density and the lost grass shows up now as a yellow understory through the thinner canopy. :-(
This time of year there is more shade on the lawn, but even so I think it would look better with a scalp. Can't get the OK on that idea, so... Gave up on having a "reel low" HOC, sprayed some trinexepac-ethyl plus fungicide and a little 20-20-20 to make the medicine go down smoother. Also with the insane heat we're going to have, I gave up on plans to raise the ground to be flush with the driveway with sand.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut Emerald Zoysia this eve about 7:45 PM (trying to cut in the coolest part of the day - Ha Ha 91 degrees!!). Applying T-Nex plus Iron early tomorrow am. 0.25 oz per 1K ft2.


----------



## DocTodd

Soil samples taken and sent for analysis
Mowed, edged, weed-wacked, and put down about 1# of N/1k sq ft fert this afternoon.
Been working on tweaking the sprinklers for the whole ET scenario.


----------



## Slim 1938

Gave my tifway a mow and edge. Still no rain. We've had one rain in about 6 months.


----------



## DocTodd

Slim 1938 said:


> Gave my tifway a mow and edge. Still no rain. We've had one rain in about 6 months.


Lawn looks great!


----------



## Pannellde

Cut some fallen limbs from a passing storm and hauled them off.


----------



## Dave Z

Double cut started to plug some problem areas. My wife's flowers are starting to pop. Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.


----------



## Talental

Lowered the HOC in my front yard from 0.9" down to 0.5". Aerating Monday, then sand leveling 5k front yard toward the end of the week. 
Of course I picked the HOTTEST week in Alabama to do this. Temps 97-103 all week.


----------



## Breebz

Installed Tiftuf sod in my backyard.


----------



## Pannellde

It's a nice cool morning here so I got out early and sprayed some high nitrogen fertilizer.


----------



## Puffoluffagus

Mow, edged, spot sprayed msm and sedgehammer. Maybe put out some Fertilizer and iron tonight if I get a chance


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Mid season scalp @ 1/4". Going out of town and wanted to go ahead and do a HOC reset. Folks are gonna house sit but didn't want to bother my dad with mowing. No PGR so hopefully I won't have a jungle when I return.


----------



## Pannellde

Applied grub killer and watered it in.


----------



## Humbert810

:beer: Enjoyed an ice cold drink while watching the steady rain! One day after my big application. Love when Mother Nature cooperates.


----------



## Kustrud

Fixed my sprinklers!


----------



## Slim 1938

@Kustrud Man that's a beautiful yard! Great job.


----------



## callmestevee_o

Is anyone else having any trouble finding peat moss? I can't find ANY compressed bales within a 150mi radius of my location. All Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply, etc... are all out of stock. Wtf is going on?? I have an ongoing seeding project and it looks like I'll be forced to go without it


----------



## Mewwwda

No problems finding it at my Lowe's, but it has doubled in price. Last year it was $8.99, this year it is $18.99 a bale! I only needed 1, but I couldn't imagine having to buy multiple right now.


----------



## Kustrud

Slim 1938 said:


> @Kustrud Man that's a beautiful yard! Great job.


Thank ya!


----------



## Vandy

callmestevee_o said:


> Is anyone else having any trouble finding peat moss? I can't find ANY compressed bales within a 150mi radius of my location. All Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply, etc... are all out of stock. Wtf is going on?? I have an ongoing seeding project and it looks like I'll be forced to go without it


Can't find any near me. East GA.


----------



## Bombers

callmestevee_o said:


> Is anyone else having any trouble finding peat moss? I can't find ANY compressed bales within a 150mi radius of my location. All Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply, etc... are all out of stock. Wtf is going on?? I have an ongoing seeding project and it looks like I'll be forced to go without it


https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=16777567

Wow. Didn't realize everywhere else went up to $18. Last I check late April it was still at $12ish.


----------



## Bombers

Kustrud said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Kustrud Man that's a beautiful yard! Great job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank ya!
Click to expand...

Do you have stadium lights set up to point at the yard? lol. I want to do that so bad, but would piss off all my neighbors.


----------



## callmestevee_o

Bombers said:


> callmestevee_o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having any trouble finding peat moss? I can't find ANY compressed bales within a 150mi radius of my location. All Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply, etc... are all out of stock. Wtf is going on?? I have an ongoing seeding project and it looks like I'll be forced to go without it
> 
> 
> 
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=16777567
> 
> Wow. Didn't realize everywhere else went up to $18. Last I check late April it was still at $12ish.
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that but it's an inventory discrepancy, all my local Walmart's don't have any in stock. On top of that it's $45


----------



## Bombers

callmestevee_o said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmestevee_o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having any trouble finding peat moss? I can't find ANY compressed bales within a 150mi radius of my location. All Home Depot, Lowes, Tractor Supply, etc... are all out of stock. Wtf is going on?? I have an ongoing seeding project and it looks like I'll be forced to go without it
> 
> 
> 
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=16777567
> 
> Wow. Didn't realize everywhere else went up to $18. Last I check late April it was still at $12ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I saw that but it's an inventory discrepancy, all my local Walmart's don't have any in stock. On top of that it's $45
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/7ZNqn1cv/Peat-Moss.jpg[img][/URL]
> [/quote]
> 
> You can try bagged mushroom compost (I find it has less sticks than others. Results may vary regionally of course)
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Just-Natural-0-75-cu-ft-Organic-Compost-Provides-Organic-Nutrients/3426612
> 
> or peat humus.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Timberline-40-lb-Humus-Provides-Organic-Nutrients/3695544
Click to expand...


----------



## callmestevee_o

Bombers said:


> or peat humus.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Timberline-40-lb-Humus-Provides-Organic-Nutrients/3695544


Do you have any experience with this? I wonder how peat humus differs from peat moss??


----------



## Bombers

callmestevee_o said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> or peat humus.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Timberline-40-lb-Humus-Provides-Organic-Nutrients/3695544
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any experience with this? I wonder how peat humus differs from peat moss??
Click to expand...

Not for overseeding, but for soil amendment for plants and flowers. Peat moss is partially decomposed, but humus is completely decomposed.


----------



## 1zach4

sprayed bioadvanced fungicide because dollar spot has hit our neighborhood with a vengeance...and of course as always, it has only hit the lawns that are actually taken care of


----------



## Jimboslice

Wax0589 said:


> Mowed backyard down to 0.625" after I finished with this French drain on the north side of the house.


I don't know why but this is the sort of thing that really gets me going. The lines are so crisp and clean, and it's functional too. I have done enough work in the yard to know this was probably fairly difficult manual labor, great job, I love it!


----------



## atticus

Mowed, sprayed pgr/liquid iron. Not quite as fully recovered as I would like to start PGR, but hoping to lock things down before I head out of town.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

https://www.northerntool.com/images/product/2000x2000/282/282785_2000x2000.jpg

Picked this up today on sale at Northern tool. This will save me about 2 hrs every time i have to spray 20K ft2 instead of with a 3 gallon backpack sprayer. that's at least 6-8 hrs per month!!!!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut and trimmed both front (Emerald)and back (Zenith) Zoysia. PGR has allowed me to go 9 days between cuts and I could have gone even more days and still would not have cut off more than 1/3 of top growth. Cutting at 3/4" on both. Also have had no rain for over 2 weeks, possibly will get some tonight.


----------



## DocTodd

Up and out at 5 am. Spread 1000# of carbon/compost blend over the back yard, and then dropped 200# of 10-20-10 over the near 20k sq ft area of soon to arrive sod. Sod arrived promptly at 7:30 and then fellas that came to do the install arrived around 9:30. I was able to score the day off work (should prob go buy a lotto ticket) so I spent the interim hunting down any more big rocks, bricks, and even a horseshoe out of the dirt since the grading was completed yesterday. Two rounds of glypho really hit the common, but didn't completely kill it. Wish I had enough time to do 3-4 applications, but it just wasn't in the cards. Once the sod install commenced, I was able to run the mower and edger over the main yard. Install was complete around 3 pm or so, and so the watering has commenced. On my second round of watering at the moment. It's going to be over 100 degrees tomorrow, so I have the sprinklers set for 4 rounds of watering starting around 5 am. Here are a few pics of the progress of the day.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Redefined the flower bed edges. Doesn't take long for them to grow out past where my stick edger runs. Would love to have some solid concrete edges. Maybe one day.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Twodollarblue said:


> Redefined the flower bed edges. Doesn't take long for them to grow out past where my stick edger runs. Would love to have some solid concrete edges. Maybe one day.


Nice clean edges pulls it all together!! Great looking lawn.


----------



## Twodollarblue

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Nice clean edges pulls it all together!! Great looking lawn.


Thanks @Jeffersonzoysia. If only it would fill in from the leveling as fast as those edges grow.


----------



## jbow03

Dug up, raised and changed sprinkler heads.

1 sand leveling and 2 compost dressings have buried sprinklers over the years.

Pictures don't do it justice but those heads were deep! Looking forward to the new rotary heads! Never used K1 but that's what I could get my hands on.

Very happy with this soil profile that's building over time and amazed at the root system.


----------



## Redtwin

I had some fun with the fat striper today and put down some PGR, urea, and Permethrin.


----------



## mre_man_76

Finally got around to leveling yesterday. Aerated and sprayed my bi-weekly pgr, Main Event, potassium and urea on Friday. Only had time for parts of the front yard, 4 out of the 8 yards of sand I have available. Lessons learned, will hire a day laborer to load up the trailer next time. Should result in getting entire front, side and backyard complete.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

calibrated my new North Star 31 Gallon pull behind boom sprayer by measuring 200 ft (sprayer sprays 10 ft wide swath)and getting pressure and speed down so I would use 2 gallons of water on a single pass. took about 4 passes to dial it in. Ready for my next application of PGR this weekend, and this sprayer will save me 2 hours from using a 4 gallon backpack sprayer for 20K ft2 of grass.


----------



## monsonman

Redtwin said:


> I had some fun with the fat striper today and put down some PGR, urea, and Permethrin.


Dude. Yes.


----------



## MGC

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> https://www.northerntool.com/images/product/2000x2000/282/282785_2000x2000.jpg
> 
> Picked this up today on sale at Northern tool. This will save me about 2 hrs every time i have to spray 20K ft2 instead of with a 3 gallon backpack sprayer. that's at least 6-8 hrs per month!!!!


i used a tow behind sprayer similar to yours when i lived on 5 acres, moved to 8k sqft converted it to push sprayer / wheel mounted under tongue and fabbed a handle to push it forward added a small rechargeable battery to power the pump works excellent , a must mod was to add a drain in the bottom ( lowest section ) to make clean up a breeze ... cheers

the drain i used w/zero leakage
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019YMGNDW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

MGC said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/images/product/2000x2000/282/282785_2000x2000.jpg
> 
> Picked this up today on sale at Northern tool. This will save me about 2 hrs every time i have to spray 20K ft2 instead of with a 3 gallon backpack sprayer. that's at least 6-8 hrs per month!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i used a tow behind sprayer similar to yours when i lived on 5 acres, moved to 8k sqft converted it to push sprayer / wheel mounted under tongue and fabbed a handle to push it forward added a small rechargeable battery to power the pump works excellent , a must mod was to add a drain in the bottom ( lowest section ) to make clean up a breeze ... cheers
> 
> the drain i used w/zero leakage
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019YMGNDW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Click to expand...

This new model come with a drain that is the same size and thread as a garden hose. This one so far does not leak around the drain location.


----------



## callmestevee_o

For the first mow after seeding (I'm right around 1-1/2" now; 2wks post-sow), is it typically best practice to bag or mulch the clippings?


----------



## atticus

Last little trim before leaving town for 10 days.. here's hoping the regulators regulate. My 225GDD are up on 7/7 according to littl'leaf and I get back 7/10. Hoping my reset won't have to be too drastic when I get home. second half of summer project is to tackle the island and the jungle.


----------



## csl23

Mowed a single double pattern at 1/2 inch


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Finished the arbor I have been working on for a few weeks.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

I mowed the other night and then sprayed PGR and micros. I got a picture of the centipede before it got too dark.


----------



## Redtwin

@jdupree1990 and I put down over 40 yards of sand at the church project. It took about 6 hours... not a single shovel touched except to work some edges. It's raining now so it's probably a HUGE mess today. I'll be raking it out every day or so for at least a week if it would stop raining.

Before:




During:


We finished right around 11:00PM so the after pictures will come later. It's deep.


----------



## Twodollarblue

@Redtwin it has to be a good feeling when your leveling and only need a shovel to lean on.


----------



## Redtwin

@Twodollarblue It would not be possible without the machines since there were only two of us. We had a third with @ryancrogers but since we couldn't drag it there was no need for him to stick around. He came back today though to help us rake it. We added the plywood on top of the hopper so that we could dump directly from the tractor. It worked great but needs to be just a few inches longer. The sand was damp going down. Other than a minor belt adjustment, the topdresser handled the wet sand just fine. The soft soggy ground gave me some trouble but we finally got it all down. It rained again early this morning so we still could not drag it. We raked it by hand twice to work it in and even it out a bit. The raking by hand really sucked in this hot humid Florida weather. If we can make it though the night and tomorrow morning without any rain we should be able to drag it but I'm not holding my breath.









EDIT: I also forgot we broke the pull string on the engine but that was an easy fix. What would any meaningful project be without some sort of challenge?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Got in a mid-morning mow after T-Nex and Eagle application on Tuesday AND 1.2" of rain last night. Still under regulation and only had minimal clippings. 1/8"-3/16" top growth after a full week between cuts.


----------



## Jerry_G

Burned in my stripes from day before yesterday. Its grown alot since then!


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Decided to go with the extra wide stripes like at Truist Park!LOL,


----------



## CenlaLowell

Redtwin said:


> @Twodollarblue It would not be possible without the machines since there were only two of us. We had a third with @ryancrogers but since we couldn't drag it there was no need for him to stick around. He came back today though to help us rake it. We added the plywood on top of the hopper so that we could dump directly from the tractor. It worked great but needs to be just a few inches longer. The sand was damp going down. Other than a minor belt adjustment, the topdresser handled the wet sand just fine. The soft soggy ground gave me some trouble but we finally got it all down. It rained again early this morning so we still could not drag it. We raked it by hand twice to work it in and even it out a bit. The raking by hand really sucked in this hot humid Florida weather. If we can make it though the night and tomorrow morning without any rain we should be able to drag it but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also forgot we broke the pull string on the engine but that was an easy fix. What would any meaningful project be without some sort of challenge?


Nice machine I can't wait to be able to rent one


----------



## CenlaLowell

Pray for me


----------



## Redtwin

CenlaLowell said:


> Pray for me


Yikes! Drink lots of water and wear a big hat.


----------



## agrassman

Double cut the Zorro today. The rain every single day has gotten it looking nice.


----------



## cosgrc

Got my new to me 220SL cleaned up this weekend and then took it out on its maiden voyage today.


----------



## cnet24

cosgrc said:


> Got my new to me 220SL cleaned up this weekend and then took it out on its maiden voyage today.


Looks great! Mind sharing what you used to clean it up?


----------



## cosgrc

cnet24 said:


> cosgrc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new to me 220SL cleaned up this weekend and then took it out on its maiden voyage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Mind sharing what you used to clean it up?
Click to expand...

I just used Chemical Guys V07 quick detail spray. Just sprayed and worked the area until everything was gone. Some areas took a couple of times. I was lucky that the mower wasn't too terribly bad to start off with.


----------



## Ware

cosgrc said:


> Got my new to me 220SL cleaned up this weekend and then took it out on its maiden voyage today.


Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## agrassman

Sprayed PGR, Bifen and Clearys 3336F. With all the recent rain the grass is looking really good right now.


----------



## Jeep4life

Even when keeping up with watering it's amazing how much better everything looks when it falls from the sky. With the heat finally relaxing for a little bit it was the perfect time for a haircut followed up with a PGR and preventative fungicide app.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Put down 2 bags of Anderson's dirt booster on front lawn (11,500 Ft2) and sprayed microryzal fungi and Liquid iron and watered in for 15 minutes. Forecast is for decent amount of rain tomorrow, so Mother Nature will assist (hopefully).

Pic at dusk with irrigation running


----------



## Redtwin

@Jeffersonzoysia You irrigate zoysia in the evening?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Redtwin said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia You irrigate zoysia in the evening?


@Redtwin , Only occasionally when something has to be watered in. This was a short 15 min for 3 zones. I typically have my irrigation running starting at 5:00 am and finishing around 7:30 am.
I just sprayed fungicide a few days ago, so felt comfortable this once in a blue moon to irrigate for 15 min.


----------



## mrigney

This is my first summer w/at my new house (sod at end of last growing season...late Aug/early Sept). Despite my best efforts to do as much leveling pre-sod install, still ended up pretty lumpy (guess that's the result of putting down squares and not rolls). So, today put down sand for leveling on at least the front (small) portion of the sod. Didn't have time to get all of it, but some is better than none


----------



## Austinite

Trying to kill Bermuda. Its trying to escape.

This is 2 weeks with no water and 100+ degree weather. We shall see! I say it lives forever.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Adjusted reel to bed knife on GM1600, successful paper cut test all across the reel. Mowed front lawn as temps got a little cooler, PGR still working as it should. The 3" of rain over several days in the last week along with a light application on N and liquid iron has really made the Emerald Zoysia PoP and turn dark green. I believe this is the best it's looked so far this year.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

We said a last Good-Bye to a few outstanding shade makers. Some people pray for rain. I've been praying for lightning. Well it struck!
Before:

After:



It may seem ironic to some that there's just as much shade in the "after" photo as in the "before", but that's the view from nearly twelve hours later. Tomorrow morning, and every morning from now on, there's going to be a lot more sunshine on that lawn than there has been. I get to learn what the lawn can do all over again.


----------



## WorkandMow

Mow and edge
Zoysia 0.7


----------



## wiseowl

I robbed peter to pay Paul. I am sadly removing 400 SQ ft of TIF419 to make way for pavers, but before thats done I figured I'd try to "sod" the area that has struggled the past 3 years because of shade, you can also see how it's shaded in the first pic. I figured since all that 419 is going to the dump I might as well give this area one more shot at the title before I give up and make it a garden bed of green spires.

I had some mirimichi green and some sand left so I tired to also level it out a bit and watered it in the last pic. Looks terrible but we will see if we get some results.


----------



## trvjohnson

I have what appears to be a patch of fungus in my zeon potentially, so I treated my 1000 sq. ft. back yard with propiconazole at 1oz/k. Hoping that will help.







I also have a dying patch from where my neighbor was heavily overwatering for several days and flooded a corner of the back yard. I think his irrigation schedule has been cut back enough so now just trying to help the section recover. I core aerated by hand and filled in with some sand. Hoping that will help as well.


----------



## Dave Z

Got a mow in. The struggle is real. We haven't had any substantial rain in week's Most of the cool season lawns in the area have checked out. Spot seeded some areas that were weak with zoysia seed 7 days ago saw first signs of germination today.


----------



## Pannellde

I took my trusty weed spike and hit the front yard. Found a few victims to give the boot.


----------



## atticus

Had a little fun, tried something new. I've never done diagonal stripes or doubles before.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

atticus said:


> Had a little fun, tried something new. I've never done diagonal stripes or doubles before.


Looks great! Now go hit your neighbors up for whatever they're smoking!


----------



## atticus

.


----------



## atticus

Reel_Alabama said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a little fun, tried something new. I've never done diagonal stripes or doubles before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Now go hit your neighbors up for whatever they're smoking!
Click to expand...

Thanks! They were having a big family cookout. They've got a great pool and a beautiful backyard. I keep trying to get him to let me put a gate in our fence, haha.


----------



## cnet24

Yards are looking good everyone.

Laid down Carbon X @ .75lbN/1K on Friday (I still have a bag and a half leftover from an ATL group buy) as well as 2lb/1K of 0-50-0 per my soil test. Watered heavily Friday night/Sat morning.

Carbon X was a great fertilizer and one of the things I loved about it was the lawn's initial response to the quick shot of N. Just always seemed deeper and faster than most other fertilizers I used. It will be a sad day once I finally run out!

Mowed today at .350" double cut.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

^^^^^ wow, that looks great!!!!! Nice job!

It's hot and dry, but still one of the best in the neighborhood. Feeing accomplished this year. Not sure I have the ability to keep up with these temps and absolutely no rain… may have to throw in the towel and concede to Mother Nature.


----------



## FATC1TY

ReelMowLow74 said:


> ^^^^^ wow, that looks great!!!!! Nice job!
> 
> It's hot and dry, but still one of the best in the neighborhood. Feeing accomplished this year. Not sure I have the ability to keep up with these temps and absolutely no rain… may have to throw in the towel and concede to Mother Nature.


That looks great- keep it up !!


----------



## LawnGeek

ReelMowLow74 said:


> ^^^^^ wow, that looks great!!!!! Nice job!
> 
> It's hot and dry, but still one of the best in the neighborhood. Feeing accomplished this year. Not sure I have the ability to keep up with these temps and absolutely no rain… may have to throw in the towel and concede to Mother Nature.


That lawn is awesome! I need to know exactly what your regimen is. I live in Rockwall, so I'm sure it would work for me too.


----------



## Pannellde

I put some mulch around the base of the deck steps. Looks pretty good.


----------



## ag_fishing

ReelMowLow74 said:


> ^^^^^ wow, that looks great!!!!! Nice job!
> 
> It's hot and dry, but still one of the best in the neighborhood. Feeing accomplished this year. Not sure I have the ability to keep up with these temps and absolutely no rain… may have to throw in the towel and concede to Mother Nature.


How in the world are you keeping that look on the grass with this summer? What's the HOC?


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Thank you @FATC1TY!

@LawnGeek No real secret sauce or magic regimen. Started with a few soil tests, then picked my fert and went from there. I apply PGR in the summer and mow as frequently as possible. I've seen better response with spray fertilizer this year and spoon feed every few weeks. Check out my lawn journal too!

@ag_fishing not sure how it's still looking like this but idk how long it will last, it's just too hot and dry, and irrigation just isn't a replacement for rain. We will see, praying for some relief! HOC is at .450"


----------



## LittleBearBermuda

Verticut, mowed and firtlizer.


----------



## RaginCajun




----------



## Humbert810

RaginCajun said:


>


Ooo la la


----------



## RaginCajun

> Ooo la la


 :lol:

Just a St. Augustine man trying to survive in a Bermuda world.


----------



## swampfire

Organic herbicide


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Trying to keep it from dying here in North Texas. Been like 45 days since any rain and 30 days of 100plus temps with no end in sight. Friggin heat dome needs to go bother someone else.


----------



## Pannellde

swampfire said:


> Organic herbicide


  I applied some of that same herbicide this AM



…and as a bonus found my first Army worm of the season;


----------



## Jerry_G

Backlapped and double cut -alternate directions on each pass. No stripes but nice to get a good smooth cut.


----------



## SWB

Sunflower just showed up in an old pot I had sitting outside. Not grass but still pretty.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@SWB Nice Sunflower...even nicer mower!

John Deere with the 7 iron deck and sun shade is looking sharp!


----------



## SWB

ENC_Lawn said:


> @SWB Nice Sunflower...even nicer mower!
> 
> John Deere with the 7 iron deck and sun shade is looking sharp!


Thanks! I actually just washed and changed the blades for the 1st time this summer a few days ago.


----------



## JavMan

Used a reel mower for the first time today. I have a lot to learn but it's fun to see the clippings fly!


----------



## cbagz

Cut, edged and trimmed yesterday

Tnex, Feature and quinclorac this evening


----------



## Twodollarblue

JavMan said:


> Used a reel mower for the first time today. I have a lot to learn but it's fun to see the clippings fly!


Only takes once to become addicted. :bandit:


----------



## ag_fishing

Twodollarblue said:


> JavMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used a reel mower for the first time today. I have a lot to learn but it's fun to see the clippings fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only takes once to become addicted. :bandit:
Click to expand...

I agree. Started with a GM1000 last year and now adding two 2120 Flex mowers :lol:


----------



## JRS 9572

I just scalped in the spring. No aeration. No verticut/dethatch. I've been good about applying PGR. But I still had seed head issues. Thought verticutting with the Sun Joe would finally thin the turf out, and knock out the remaining seed heads.
We did it in two parts. One section Thursday night, and another Sunday afternoon. After blowing out all the debris with the mower I double cut with the Tru Cut 27.

After work project today is to fertilize, and put down PGR. Then after that post emergent for spurge, and nutsedge. Also triazicide.

















They say TifGrand is a dwarf bermuda. I believe it.


----------



## JavMan

ag_fishing said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only takes once to become addicted. :bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Started with a GM1000 last year and now adding two 2120 Flex mowers :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm hoping the addiction doesn't get this bad. My wife and neighbors already think I'm crazy. I want to maintain around 1.25". But I've heard trucut/mclane/cal trimmer are just "gateway mowers".


----------



## jpos34

Pre-Vacay HOC reset yesterday.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Repaired a section of Emerald Zoysia down by where the new neighbor's lawn (common bermuda) meets with my Emerald Zoysia grass. Builder had installed bermuda on parts my property I guess because there was about 12" - 24" x 24 ft of bare ground (thought he was doing me a favor by making that area of the front yards look good, not realizing these were 2 different types of grass. So I cut a straight line with my edger on my property line (about 24 ft long) removed the bermuda the builder had installed and placed 24 ft of green metal edging at grass cutting height (3/4") so that it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb. I cut out zoysia from under several large sunset grass clumps that I wanted to reset the border under this area where the grass started getting less sunlight this year. I was able to repair the bare spots and level it out with sand.
I now at least have a solid barrier to slow down the bermuda from growing into my zoysia and should be able to use my edger, just like I do on my sidewalk up against the solid edging and keep that line of domination between the real grass and the common weed! I will take pics tomorrow and upload as I was working until dark to get it done.


----------



## ag_fishing

JavMan said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only takes once to become addicted. :bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Started with a GM1000 last year and now adding two 2120 Flex mowers :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping the addiction doesn't get this bad. My wife and neighbors already think I'm crazy. I want to maintain around 1.25". But I've heard trucut/mclane/cal trimmer are just "gateway mowers".
Click to expand...

Ha I'm not keeping the 1000 so it's not too bad. Found the flex mowers on a crazy deal so I figured it best to have a backup in case one breaks


----------



## DocTodd

Got a used/new-to-me 25" McClane last friday and set it loose on the 1 mo old sod around the pool a few "scalpy" areas on the part of the lawn that has seen the most prolific growth. The rest will need a few rounds to get under control. The reel def needs to be ground, and I'll be sending it off for that over the winter. Will also need to add a grass catcher before the spring scalp.

This afternoon was spent with mowing, edging, and weed whacking around the main house. Mow took about 30 min, Edging took 10 min, and the weed whaker/weed eater took a solid 45 min.

I've given up hope for a late July/early Aug scalp, aeration, and leveling. The heat and lack of water has me struggling to fend off dormancy. Plans now center around providing the soil appropriate NPK to establish the new sod as best as possible, to spray post-em at the first hint of temps subsiding, and then to pre-em before end of season. 
Next season will be focused on getting a hefty May leveling session on the books. I'm so far betting to go with a solid 2 tons/1000k sq ft leveling/top dress. I want to try my hardest to do a one and done for the year. I'm going to have to borrow an excavator or skid steer to spread that amount of top dress.


----------



## littlehuman

Sprayed T-Nex, nitrogen, and filled in some gaps between the lawn and driveway with sand. The celebration is trying its hardest to spread into the pine straw.


----------



## DSchlauch

Quick cut this evening. Turf has shown some pretty good drought resistance this year, i envy those with irrigation systems .....


----------



## Pannellde

Waiting for temps to cool off a bit to spot spray some sulfentrazone and quinchlorac on some breakthrough weed patches.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

mixed a combination Fusilade II and Triclopyr and MSO to start getting rid of some bermuda patches in my zoysia lawn.
Will post pics about every week to see progression. will spray every 4 weeks until grass goes dormant to see if I can get it somewhat under control. I have heard it may take 2-3 growing season's to keep it from coming back or at worst more manageable.


----------



## FATC1TY

DSchlauch said:


> Quick cut this evening. Turf has shown some pretty good drought resistance this year, i envy those with irrigation systems .....


 Nice yard… for a bama fan!


----------



## cbagz

Sprayed Air8 and rgs this evening then watered it in. Probably cut this weekend


----------



## rascalson

So so DIY install of ~450 sqr/ft of Icon Zoysia in the barest spot in front lawn. Spot was bare due to consecutive years of using the spot for mulch delivery for the rest of the yard. I may be doing one more pallet this year for some other bare spots along with an order of Icon Zoysia plugs to try and spread it in other parts of the lawn


----------



## GAbermuda

Sod day. Still in progress


----------



## Shuffinator

Cried when this storm didn't even touch our neighborhood yesterday…
Got about 1/8th of a mile away


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Shuffinator said:


> Cried when this storm didn't even touch our neighborhood yesterday…
> Got about 1/8th of a mile away


Bummer, I hate when you see a storm like that AND it shows on future radar that it's coming right over your house, but fizzles out before it gets there. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## ag_fishing

Shuffinator said:


> Cried when this storm didn't even touch our neighborhood yesterday…
> Got about 1/8th of a mile away


I don't know how many times that's happened this summer. Watched 3 different cells do exactly that yesterday


----------



## w0lfe

Put down some pgr and feature


----------



## JRS 9572

GAbermuda said:


> Sod day. Still in progress


God bless you. Hope you had plenty of water and Gatorade to keep hydrated. Dangerous heat this week.


----------



## Jerry_G

GAbermuda said:


> Sod day. Still in progress


Looks awesome!


----------



## southernbuckeye

Prepped next section of my backyard for sprigging. Tomorrow will be verticutting for material and top dressing.


----------



## Jerry_G

To some, just a normal mow while the scalp grows out. To me, this was big as it was my first cut while also running daddy daycare.
Junior seemed to like it. Didnt mind the noise at all. His 1st birthday is next weekend and of course dada trying to get the yard mint.


----------



## GAbermuda

JRS 9572 said:


> GAbermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sod day. Still in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you. Hope you had plenty of water and Gatorade to keep hydrated. Dangerous heat this week.
Click to expand...

I contracted it out. Too much work for an old man like me


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Hand top dressed a few spots now so next spring those areas won't be too deep to fill and bury the grass under too much sand at one time. This area is a rut that was created when they delivered 20 pallets of Zenith Zoysia for the back yard 2 years ago and they drove the palette mover in the same area each time. This area will still need some more sand leveling in the spring.


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed and trimmed despite weeks without any substantial rainfall still hanging in there. Some weak areas i spot seeded are starting to fill in.


----------



## SWB

Rain every day. Mowing when I can.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Fit some tiftuf patches in to bring soil level to driveway. I had put sand down in this band a couple days ago, but within 48 hours rain washed most of the sand out into the street. The strong channeling of water next to the driveway progressively eroding the soil was a main reason for trying to level it out - and also of course the reason why sand leveling failed. Here's a pic from a couple years back showing the deeper point. That's a 6 in brass paperweight marked in inches, with the usual fractions.


So there was about 2 inches of depth to build up with sand, which might not sound like much to ask, but when the sand is on a steep slope that runs not only down the driveway to the street but also steeply down the grass to the driveway, it results it 100-150 pounds of sand running down the street and the storm drain. The grass exposed after the sand blew out was yellow from being buried and hosed with ammonium sulfate. Something had to be done.




I will try again to blend sand from the new patches up the slope of established grass in a week or so. Those patches need to be rooted and growing without any delay. Then afterwards we can try to make it look pretty. I hope there's enough growing season left to get this looking right.


----------



## SWB

Aerated the lawn today for the first time in a couple of years.


----------



## Dave Z

Couple of days off from work got in a mow. pgr and iron app this evening.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Cut front and back and edged everything.
Getting ready to leave for 13 days tomorrow so will apply T nex and iron tomorrow am. T-nex GDD just ran out yesterday, so this is perfect timing. Will probably have to raise HOC on Zenith when I get back by 1/4" and will probably leave it at 1" for the rest of the growing season.



I have a few spots in my Emerald Zoysia that has Bermuda growing in it. I sprayed Triclopyr combined with Fusilade II and MSO. Sprayed about 8 days ago and here are some pics of the effect this combination application has had on these spots. I plan on spraying 2-3 more times this growing season at the end of August, September, and October to hopefully make a severe dent in keeping the Bermuda at least manageable. I have read that these 4 applications may kill it eventually after 2-3 years of treatment. Hopefully I can get it gone next year (year 2).


----------



## ag_fishing

Mowed a section with my zero turn since the sedge and seed heads were too tall for the Greensmaster. It was kind of refreshing needing maybe 2 minutes to mow 1500 square feet


----------



## baruman

Already posted on the summer scalp page. But yeah saw it was a mild midday Saturday and went ahead and did a quick scalp mowing. Hoping to scarify today.




Let's see how that plan goes as it poured down rain for 2 hours last night.


----------



## Jerry_G

Hosted our son's 1st Birthday party on the front lawn! The grass wasnt the best I've seen it, but was met with several complements and many questions; I'm in the driveway answering one here, I believe.


----------



## Twodollarblue

(Yesterday)Hitting its stride, however I think my color would be better if I bumped the height up a little. 


Also water hose management just got a lot easier.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Twodollarblue said:


> (Yesterday)Hitting its stride, however I think my color would be better if I bumped the height up a little.
> 
> 
> Also water hose management just got a lot easier.


Looking good @Twodollarblue how much liquid iron do you apply (if any)? I found that my Zoysia grass gets a lot darker for 10-14 days after I spray liquid iron with my T-nex. I use 4 oz of opulent liquid iron for my entire 20K lawns.


----------



## Twodollarblue

@Jeffersonzoysia I have mixed up FAS a couple of times but didn't see much of a difference with my untrained eye. I have some 12-0-0 that has some iron in it but just bought it because it was a good deal and have not used it. Maybe I will try that. Really and truly I think length will be the easiest thing to get the color. As you can see between my two HOCs the 1" section is way darker and it gets the same treatment. I will skip a mow or two and see if I can bump everything up a 1/4" and see what happens.


----------



## trvjohnson

Twodollarblue said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia I have mixed up FAS a couple of times but didn't see much of a difference with my untrained eye. I have some 12-0-0 that has some iron in it but just bought it because it was a good deal and have not used it. Maybe I will try that. Really and truly I think length will be the easiest thing to get the color. As you can see between my two HOCs the 1" section is way darker and it gets the same treatment. I will skip a mow or two and see if I can bump everything up a 1/4" and see what happens.


I'm looking forward to hearing how this goes. I bumped up the HOC of my Zeon in my shadier front yard to 1" (from .75) and backed off the fert a hair and it has done so much better. Thinking about even bumping it up another notch to see if it improves further.


----------



## rascalson

1st cut of my little bit of Icon Zoysia with manual reel. The sod rooted pretty good and next up I will be giving it a little bit of N this week to push the growth a bit.


----------



## monsonman

HOC reset with the new mower


----------



## callmestevee_o

monsonman said:


> HOC reset with the new mower


I'm too broke to even look at this picture :lol:


----------



## ag_fishing

monsonman said:


> HOC reset with the new mower


What made you switch to electric?


----------



## WorkandMow

Was out of town for vacation so no mowing for a week. Bumped height from 0.6 to 1 inch on the Zeon. I actually prefer the color at an inch. Gonna keep it here the rest of the season


----------



## FieldofGreen

monsonman said:


> HOC reset with the new mower


Nice! What are your thoughts on that bad boy?


----------



## monsonman

ag_fishing said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOC reset with the new mower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you switch to electric?
Click to expand...

Never switched, my previous mower (LIberty 43) was battery op too


----------



## monsonman

FieldofGreen said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOC reset with the new mower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What are your thoughts on that bad boy?
Click to expand...

So far so good. It crushed it on the scalp. Time will tell on longevity but i have high hopes :thumbup:


----------



## JavMan

WorkandMow said:


>


Lawn of the Month worthy IMO


----------



## ag_fishing

monsonman said:


> ag_fishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOC reset with the new mower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you switch to electric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never switched, my previous mower (LIberty 43) was battery op too
Click to expand...

Oh wow I never noticed. That's impressive


----------



## WorkandMow

Thank you!


----------



## baruman

baruman said:


> Already posted on the summer scalp page. But yeah saw it was a mild midday Saturday and went ahead and did a quick scalp mowing. Hoping to scarify today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how that plan goes as it poured down rain for 2 hours last night.


SunJoe Scarification done in the front yard.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Mowed at 3/4". I've just about given up for this year. No measurable rain since early May. Only allowed to water twice a week which is barely enough to keep it alive. Then today we had rain all afternoon. So maybe not all is lost, But it's close.


----------



## FATC1TY

Scalped back down to .290 to maintain around .355


----------



## monsonman

FATC1TY said:


> Scalped back down to .290 to maintain around .355


Hell yeah


----------



## JavMan

Spot spray MSM. The $10 Amazon scale is a lifesaver.


----------



## Redtwin

@JavMan what are you going after? Spurge is rampant here.


----------



## FATC1TY

Redtwin said:


> @JavMan what are you going after? Spurge is rampant here.


Literally the ONLY weed I ever find. Ever. Specticle Flo knocks anything down, but come august… spurge comes around near my edging.


----------



## JavMan

Redtwin said:


> @JavMan what are you going after? Spurge is rampant here.


Spurge.


----------



## MortgageMan90

Last week I removed a 2.5 year old Oak Tree that our builder thought in the middle of a driveway, sidewalk, road, and culvert was a good place for it.

This morning, I took out some dirt under the Bermuda that was creating a crazy hump and making cutting the grass a pain. I found the culprits for the hump. Size 12 shoe for reference.


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed today. Raised hoc to 1in.to maintain we've had about 2in of rain total in the past 60 days. Forcast is calling for a slight chance of a little rain midweek. At this point I'll take anything I can get.


----------



## robbybobby

Scalped @ .320. Took a couple passes to get down there


----------



## DocTodd

Dropped HOC 1", .5N/k, 400# Essential G, recovery beers for the heat.


----------



## atticus

This weekend was a doozy. Moved 8 tons of gravel from the road to the backyard as a base for a play set we're putting in for the boys. Wish I had thought to take a picture of the initial load, but here's the pile after a couple hours.





And here's the finished product.



And because I'm a glutton for punishment, I cut some doubles at 5/8" to try and erase the wheelbarrow lines.


----------



## FATC1TY

atticus said:


> This weekend was a doozy. Moved 8 tons of gravel from the road to the backyard as a base for a play set we're putting in for the boys. Wish I had thought to take a picture of the initial load, but here's the pile after a couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm a glutton for punishment, I cut some doubles at 5/8" to try and erase the wheelbarrow lines.


As I was looking at your post I said, "I hope he doesn't reel mow" and then kept scrolling. Hope they keep the gravel where it needs to be!


----------



## atticus

FATC1TY said:


> As I was looking at your post I said, "I hope he doesn't reel mow" and then kept scrolling. Hope they keep the gravel where it needs to be!


I should hopefully be ok. I left about a 3 foot gap between the gravel and the grass. Next weekend's project is to cover that gravel with sand and run a plate compactor over it for a while. Then I'll be putting mulch over the whole area before building the play set. 
I did a pretty thorough walk of the lawn before mowing to make sure I hadn't dropped any gravel in my five million trips back and forth.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

Mowed, stared and clicked this. 🙂


----------



## TigerKnight

Mowed and started my deer proofing project. Could not keep up with the lawn with the reel so I have switched to the rotary. Mowing at 1.3 in. And falling in love with PGR.

Almost 5 weeks post-scalp, aeration, and sanding.


----------



## rascalson

2nd cut with the manual reel mower on my little bit of Icon Zoysia. I think it is thickening up pretty good. Going to enjoy making my whole yard look like this over time, 1-2 pallets at a time, plus some plugs.


----------



## drbigbiz

My Bermuda lawn partial scalp.. lets see how long it will take to recover! Was maintaining at 2.5"... now planning for 1/2" cut.


----------



## cnet24

A moment of silence as I raised my HOC to .500" where I hope to finish the season.


----------



## baruman

baruman said:


> Already posted on the summer scalp page. But yeah saw it was a mild midday Saturday and went ahead and did a quick scalp mowing. Hoping to scarify today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how that plan goes as it poured down rain for 2 hours last night.


So did get a svarify in last week and yesterday fertilized with some 10-10-10 and Dirt Booster. Today did a top soil and some sand top dress of the front yard and then hit with some Simple Lawn Solutions 6-18-0 Lawn Booster. Looks like hell. Let's see what it looks like after 4 or 5 days of rain..


----------



## baruman

And now it's raining ....


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

I had spurge. They told me to mow high. Now I have high spurge.


----------



## baruman

Lol
#TheStruggle


----------



## mre_man_76

ItsMeStevenP said:


> I had spurge. They told me to mow high. Now I have high spurge.


LOL. The struggle is real.

Celsius plus surfactant should take care of that.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

mre_man_76 said:


> ItsMeStevenP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had spurge. They told me to mow high. Now I have high spurge.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The struggle is real.
Click to expand...

Problem is, my Bahia wouldn't spread, so different weeds would grow instead. Too late for seeding.

Celsius plus surfactant should take care of that.


----------



## MGC

ItsMeStevenP said:


> I had spurge. They told me to mow high. Now I have high spurge.


spurge drives me up a wall , it always has a breakthrough middle to late summer im thinking someone throws a bag of spurge seed on the lawn :lol: I broadcast spray celsius and monterey spurge power got to be patient but it knocks it out

... cheers


----------



## WorkandMow

Mowed edged Zeon at a little less than an inch


----------



## franktiberi

WorkandMow said:


> Mowed edged Zeon at a little less than an inch


Do you put PGR on it? Looks great.


----------



## drbigbiz

Zoysia plugs using my diy plugger..


----------



## WorkandMow

franktiberi said:


> WorkandMow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed edged Zeon at a little less than an inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you put PGR on it? Looks great.
Click to expand...

I've never used PGR but I'm really curious. Next year I think. I have an area that gets more shade I think it'll help a bit with


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Had terrible runners. We have only had 0.5" of rain in the last 80 days. Forecast shows we are finally going to get about 4" of rain over the next week. Sooo...... I scalped down to just under 0.5"
It's still consistently in the 90s here so I figure with all the rain and hot temps I will recover in about 2 weeks and set my final HOC of 0.75" going into fall.


----------



## Jeep4life

Looks great @WorkandMow!!


----------



## Pannellde

I harvested some runners and planted them into a bare area where I killed off some heavy weed pressure.


----------



## drbigbiz

Low spot levelling.. Job done finally!


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed. Calling for rain late this evening &#128591; picked about 30lbs of fresh garden tomatoes.


----------



## Dave Z




----------



## Dono1183

Scalped the lawn.


----------



## Redtwin

I did some spot leveling from stumps breaking down and settling along with some minor ruts from the tractor moving sand.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Got an evening mow in before a beautiful sunset in NE Georgia. PGR still working as it's supposed to. Will apply last application (maybe) for this growing season which will take me through 3rd week in Sept.



Domination line between Emerald Zoysia and neighbors common Bermuda.











The light colored spots are where I stupidly took my string trimmer and cut back some nut sedge that grew for 2 weeks while I was away and grass did not get mowed, and the nutsedge was too long for the Toro GM1600 to cut down. Those spots will grow out in about a week and I am going to treat with Sedgehammer again this weekend.


----------



## Pannellde

Removed, sharpened, and reinstalled my mower blades


----------



## Dave Z

Double cut possibly last pgr app this evening mower was floating need to verticut but with the lack of rain and zoysias slow recovery might have to wait till next season going to maintain as is for the rest of the active growing season here in NJ


----------



## Thexfiend

Scalped and did a light level on half of my front yard. Only about 1 yard of sand for 1500 sqft so it's much lighter than I'd like. But me and the wife also ran out of energy so I didn't feel like going back for a second load.

It's late in the year but I'm hoping it should be fine with how hot it's been.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Spot treated nutsedge at 1.5x suggested rate to try to get what I can see growing under control in the emerald Zoysia lawn. Also applied T-nex and iron on Emerald for what I hope is the last time this growing season. Applied T-nex and fertilome broadleaf herbicide on Zenith Zoysia to control spotted spurge. I did not do a good job on my pre em on my back yard. Lesson learned for next year. 1/2 yearly application rate in October/November and 1/4 app in spring and another 1/4 app in early summer. This should help control most weeds all season long.


----------



## Slim 1938

Gave her a quickie.


----------



## cave0850

Gave the Tahoma a quick haircut @ .4. She loves it short!


----------



## cave0850

Slim 1938 said:


> Gave her a quickie.


Duuude…awesome!


----------



## WorkandMow

Double cut and edged. Put down some iron later on in the evening. No more N until the spring.


----------



## robbybobby

9/25

PGR @.30oz/K on the back + Prop

9/27

Blanket app of MSM on 2K sqft that had a spurge breakout. .75oz per acre rate. Should nuke it…

Applied Urea @.5lbs/K around 10p last night on both the front and back (20# of Urea in total) Quick 1 min cycle rinse around 2 hours later and then a good soak this morning.

Have flood water Tuesday morning with some higher temps returning. Looking forward to this last 45 day push for thickness.


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Quick double cut. The spot in the front yard is where I pulled a crepe myrtle out in July. It's almost filled in.


----------



## robbybobby

We're back.



robbybobby said:


> Scalped @ .320. Took a couple passes to get down there


----------



## WorkandMow

Mower blades need to be sharpened but not bad for September 
Zeon at 0.75 inches


----------



## Dave Z

Mow edge trim. Hope everyone is enjoying their Labor Day weekend. Fingers crossed for some rain possibly this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP

Do you think this is a disease or a fungus or a bug?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

cut front Emerald Zoysia and sprayed Eagle 20EW fungicide and Iron on 20K FT2 on front and back yard. Have a few dollar spots showing up on emerald zoysia.
Expecting 2"+ rain next 2-3 days.


----------



## rascalson

Added 900Sq/ft more Icon Zoysia yesterday and today





Little miscalculation what I could cover with 2 pallets :lol:



I have also purchased 2 x 32 Icon Zoysia plugs from HD of which I have 60 56 left that I will use half of to plug the gap, unless my wife insists on getting another pallet delivered


----------



## Humbert810

Quick cut before vacation and PGR app


----------



## franktiberi

rascalson said:


> Added 900Sq/ft more Icon Zoysia yesterday and today


Why did you choose Icon Zoysia? This is my first time hearing about it. Does it have some advantage over other cultivars?


----------



## rascalson

> Why did you choose Icon Zoysia?


In no particular order of importance  
- Zoysia cultivar offered by the closest sod farm to me with a reasonable delivery charge
- Chinch bug and large patch resistance
- Color and medium blade
- Icon Zoysia is the cultivar sold as plugs online via HD, Lowes, and Yard Mastery
- Less thatch than other cultivars


----------



## Pannellde

Cut some scrap lumber and helped my 12yr old grandson screw the boards together to make some ramps to give me some room to remove/sharpen/reinstall mower blades without removing the deck. Tryin to teach the kid 'cause his dad doesn't know …. (Never mind.). We had a good time with a little project that will come in handy around here.

Plugged some bare spots in the backyard in the hopes that the upcoming rain will help get the plugs established.


----------



## balistek

Spot sprayed Celsius and certainty on front lawn


----------



## Twodollarblue

Rounded up some hammerhead worms and gave them a salt bath. First time seeing them in my yard and there was more than I care for. Don't need them killing my earthworms.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

This time of the season is one of my favorite as I believe my Zoysia looks it's best. Nice dark green, thick and healthy! Gave her a hair cut this afternoon, so I can do other things this weekend. Even the "vanity strip" or "hell strip" as another poster called it is looking awesome in my humble opinion.


----------



## franktiberi

Wow that looks fantastic @Jeffersonzoysia. Great work.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

franktiberi said:


> Wow that looks fantastic @Jeffersonzoysia. Great work.


Thank you @franktiberi . Appreciate the complement. Still have a lot to do next season.


----------



## atticus

@Jeffersonzoysia great job man! Things are looking real nice. I just got a little aggressive with a HOC reset after being away so I'm definitely missing a bit of that late summer payoff from a season of hard work. What's your current HOC?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

atticus said:


> @Jeffersonzoysia great job man! Things are looking real nice. I just got a little aggressive with a HOC reset after being away so I'm definitely missing a bit of that late summer payoff from a season of hard work. What's your current HOC?


Thank you @atticus . Current HOC is 3/4". I have not done a level since installation 3 years ago (plan on next spring), so keeping it a little higher because of bumps and low spots. Once I can get the leveling done, I may lower to .5" or .625", although I do like the look I currently have at .75".


----------



## atticus

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Thank you @atticus . Current HOC is 3/4". I have not done a level since installation 3 years ago (plan on next spring), so keeping it a little higher because of bumps and low spots. Once I can get the leveling done, I may lower to .5" or .625", although I do like the look I currently have at .75".


I don't have much out of town travel scheduled for the rest of the season. I may let my .5" reset slowly creep back to .75 and end the season nice and comfortable.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

atticus said:


> Jeffersonzoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @atticus . Current HOC is 3/4". I have not done a level since installation 3 years ago (plan on next spring), so keeping it a little higher because of bumps and low spots. Once I can get the leveling done, I may lower to .5" or .625", although I do like the look I currently have at .75".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much out of town travel scheduled for the rest of the season. I may let my .5" reset slowly creep back to .75 and end the season nice and comfortable.
Click to expand...

Did you use PGR this season? I noticed a huge difference this season (my first season) using it compared to last 2 seasons. I could not cut for 10 days and still was only cutting 1/4" off or so, never scalped even after 11 days on a trip. Great stuff to decrease mowing frequency and promote lateral growth and root growth.


----------



## atticus

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> Did you use PGR this season? I noticed a huge difference this season (my first season) using it compared to last 2 seasons. I could not cut for 10 days and still was only cutting 1/4" off or so, never scalped even after 11 days on a trip. Great stuff to decrease mowing frequency and promote lateral growth and root growth.


I did, I don't know that there's a product I find more useful on the lawn than growth regulator. I love how it both thickens up the lawn almost magically and also allows for a little wiggle room in the mow schedule for an otherwise demanding plant. Due to a little poor planning on my part and some unforeseen family stuff right before leaving town for 2 weeks, my last app was wayyy expired by the time I got back. I had also developed a minor fungus problem that I had to deal with. On the slow boat to recovery now though and with 10 days of sun and temps creeping back into the 90s, I'm betting you won't tell there was ever a hiccup come the beginning of October.


----------



## atticus

Finally got the Eley on the wall.


----------



## Dave Z

Mowed and trimmed. Picked the last remaining vegetables from the garden. Nearing the tail end of the season for zoysia up here in NJ. A few warm days ahead but by the end of the week temps are going to be cooling off.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia

Dave Z said:


> Mowed and trimmed. Picked the last remaining vegetables from the garden. Nearing the tail end of the season for zoysia up here in NJ. A few warm days ahead but by the end of the week temps are going to be cooling off.


Looking Good @Dave Z


----------



## Jeep4life

The return of summer temps in the southeast with much lower humidity than we've seen all summer and the disappearance of rain means the water meter is running. Need to topdress next season to address worm casings when we're in wet patterns, but can't complain with how things look this late in the season considering last fert app was almost 45 days ago.


----------



## Dave Z

Thank you @Jeffersonzoysia I always get a little bummed when the calendar is about to turn to October.


----------



## TigerKnight

I got in a nice mow over the weekend. I have been having fun keeping a smaller section of the yard at 0.7 in and the rest at 1 5/8 in.


----------



## Dave Z

Temps are cooling mowed trimmed edged Just enjoying the last few weeks of the season.


----------



## Tpack

Applied my Fall application (Spray) of Prodiamine @ .42 oz. per 1000. Making my final AS application @ 2.5 lbs. per 1000 tomorrow and Feature Foliar application @ 2 oz. per 1000 for that final little bit of green up till the Tif 419 goes to sleep till next spring. I`m ready.


----------



## Slim 1938

Gave her a quicky.


----------



## harold56

Got a cut in before the cold front that we have been waiting on since May comes in. Lol

Seashore Paspalum maintained at .5".


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Seeing all you north Texas folks with awesome
Lawns right now makes me depressed. Mine looked good until the monsoon a month ago and now it's a fungus destroyed mess.


----------



## Factor

Dug a big hole and put in a EZflow fertigation unit..


----------



## Slim 1938

Gave her a edge and mow. Still looking good for nearly October.


----------



## ReelMowLow74

Got a mow in this morning! My late season scalp has healed up to about 90% and growth is starting to slow down with the shorter days here in N. TX


----------



## ellsbebc

Unfortunately, it’s that time of year…..no rain in forecast for next two weeks so went ahead and sprayed first split app of 0.2oz/k prodiamine and 0.5oz/k simazine. Just finished dragging the hose all around the yard to get it watered in with 0.5” from sprinkler.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sprayed a tank mix of urea and dithiopyr. The recent rain has my lawn waking up and on fire.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

Applied 2 bottles of Bioadvance Fungicide to my 10k sqft. Want to get this Fungus issue nipped in the bud before the die down.


----------



## Dono1183

Started jack hammering the walkway that will soon be no more.


----------



## franktiberi

Dono1183 said:


> Started jack hammering the walkway that will soon be no more.
> View attachment 2124
> 
> View attachment 2123


Let us know how well you sleep tonight 😆


----------



## Dono1183

franktiberi said:


> Let us know how well you sleep tonight 😆


Slept great. It felt like I was sleeping on one of those vibrating beds in the cheap motels. 😂😂😂


----------



## Reel_Alabama

Gave her a trim and made Santa a runway for my kid. Ignore the pee spots. 















8


----------



## ag_fishing

Picked up a new to me mower after selling my greensmaster 1000 back in August. 2018 Flex 2120 with only 850 hours and man is it like a Cadillac. Did a quick 2 passes despite the completely dormant lawn and now I’m itching for spring to get here


----------



## Buffalolawny

Plugged some Sir Walter Buffalo in my 30+ degree heat smoked Annual Rye Grass test strip.
Will be plugging every day after work. 
Now Lets see what happens through the rest of summer


----------



## franktiberi

Buffalolawny said:


> Plugged some Sir Walter Buffalo in my 30+ degree heat smoked Annual Rye Grass test strip.
> Will be plugging every day after work.
> Now Lets see what happens through the rest of summer


Can you post some more pics of your Sir Walter lawn? That St. Augustine cultivar has a nice color.


----------

